# Game of Thrones Season 6



## GHook93

I thought the season started pretty well. They have so many parallel storylines I was nervous it would drag one or a few of them the full episode. The show did quick hit updates on all stories. I like that Brienne finally showed up in time. Just a perfect way to provide updates of where they left off.

My predictions:
(1) Is is overtly obvious that the Red Witch is going to revive Jon. I think the Wilding army will show up to avenge Jon Snowe including the Giant. Before the fight starts Snow emerges alive, but changed and harden. It kills, I forget the head guys name, and order the death of all the mutineers including the kids who gave the fatal stab.
(2) Danny builds a relationship with Morso. We find out he has a past with Drago. He agrees to help her.
(3) Tyrion and Varys rule Meeran well and get it into good order. They snuff out the head of that group and put down the rebellion. Danny is very impressed with both and makes them her chief advisors.
(4) Martels and the Lanisters go to war. Lanisters crush Dorne.
(5) Sansa somehow makes it to Littlefinger who uses her torture by Ramsay to get the Knights of vale and the rest of the North to take out the Boltons. Littlefinger wins.
(6) Arya learns much while blind and eventually gains her sight back, but still keeps her list.
(7) Danny starts her invasion of Westros


----------



## TheOldSchool

I just like that Sansa FINALLY has a friend.  She hasn't had one for like 5 1/2 seasons and her role in the show has basically been to be increasingly shamed and disgraced by the most evil characters on the show.

My prediction, and you heard it here first:

Sansa reclaims Winterfell from the Boltons with a wildling army loyal to Jon Snow's sister and all of her family's bannermen.

Why?  You can see in the last season 6 trailer a clip of wildlings fighting the Bolton's so they must either fight for Sansa and the Starks (which is what I think), or Jon Snow comes back to life and leads them (which would be awesome but I think a resurrected Jon Snow will have other priorities).

Other notes:  In that same trailer you see Davos telling Sansa the real war is against the white walkers, not the other Kingdoms.  So maybe the north rallies around Sansa and it's up to her to decide whether to stay north or go south?


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> I just like that Sansa FINALLY has a friend.  She hasn't had one for like 5 1/2 seasons and her role in the show has basically been to be increasingly shamed and disgraced by the most evil characters on the show.
> 
> My prediction, and you heard it here first:
> 
> Sansa reclaims Winterfell from the Boltons with a wildling army loyal to Jon Snow's sister and all of her family's bannermen.
> 
> Why?  You can see in the last season 6 trailer a clip of wildlings fighting the Bolton's so they must either fight for Sansa and the Starks (which is what I think), or Jon Snow comes back to life and leads them (which would be awesome but I think a resurrected Jon Snow will have other priorities).
> 
> Other notes:  In that same trailer you see Davos telling Sansa the real war is against the white walkers, not the other Kingdoms.  So maybe the north rallies around Sansa and it's up to her to decide whether to stay north or go south?



I hope you have that point right. I think Littlefinger is going to come in. I think he had higher aspirations then Lord of Vale


----------



## Tom Horn

I binge-watched the series before season 5 and thought I knew what was happening on all fronts.  So last night I started watching the beginning of 6 and had no idea what was going on.  So I put 6 on hold, went back and saw the last episode of 5 (ah, the shame walk even if she was a body-double of lovely Lena) and it helped some but I'm still lost.


----------



## MikeK

Tom Horn said:


> I binge-watched the series before season 5 and thought I knew what was happening on all fronts.  So last night I started watching the beginning of 6 and had no idea what was going on.  So I put 6 on hold, went back and saw the last episode of 5 (ah, the shame walk even if she was a body-double of lovely Lena) and it helped some but I'm still lost.


Tom,

I've been watching _Game Of Thrones_ since the series started.  I enjoy every episode because of the interesting settings, bizarre characters and spectacular effects.  But I have never had the slightest idea of what is happening or who is doing it or who is who from one episode to another.  I do know the writers are employing the sometimes frustrating technique of holding viewer interest by always doing the absolutely unexpected.

As for Season 6; I did what you did.  I went to On Demand and watched the final episode of Season 5, mainly because I couldn't recall what made the little girl (I can't remember most of the characters' names) blind.  And I will say I am a bit pissed off about the way Jon Snow was killed.

While some are predicting Snow's resurrection I believe it's wishful thinking.  Because if they're going to start bringing the dead back to life it will transform the fantasy into a fairy tale.

Anyway, it's not _The Borgias_ or _The Tudors_, but I like it and I'm glad there is another season and, hopefully, more to come.


----------



## Gracie

I don't have predictions because I really don't care.

Season 6 beginning sucked. Slow. Boring. Droll.


----------



## Tom Horn

I have no idea what to predict because it may have already happened for all I know.    It is EPIC television; I've never seen anything like it's cinematography...spectacular!  And I'm not a fan of fantasy or fiction...ah hell, I watch it for the female nudity and battle scenes mostly but there are a few characters I enjoy.  The midget and that she-beast bodyguard with the short hair and armor are my favorites and that one mercenary who gets on the right side of things before a massacre.  I heard they're doing a season 7 which is a long time in TV years to maintain excellence...few shows have done it.


----------



## Gracie

They take too long between seasons. Way too long.

I will still watch, but for now, it's more meh than yay.


----------



## GHook93

MikeK said:


> had the slightest idea of what is happening or who is doing it or who is who from one episode to another.  I do know the writers are employing the sometimes frustrating technique of holding viewer interest by always doing the absolutely unexpected.



It is not that hard to comprehend.



MikeK said:


> And I will say I am a bit pissed off about the way Jon Snow was killed.
> 
> While some are predicting Snow's resurrection I believe it's wishful thinking.  Because if they're going to start bringing the dead back to life it will transform the fantasy into a fairy tale.


They have already brought people back from the dead on the show. 

In the book they supposedly brought Cat Stark back from the dead, so it isn't that far fetched.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I don't have predictions because I really don't care.
> 
> Season 6 beginning sucked. Slow. Boring. Droll.


It did quick hit updates on most of the running stories and not keeping us in the dark for episode after episode like the Walking Dead does.

Next episode will probably deal with Bran


----------



## Gracie

DA FUK?????

WOOT!!!!!!


----------



## Gracie




----------



## mdk

Lots of death this week. lol


----------



## CremeBrulee

Still pissed about Ellaria Uller killing Doran Martell and Areo Hotah.  They didn't even give Areo Hotah one "I obey" line. wtf


----------



## CremeBrulee

mdk said:


> Lots of death this week. lol


Tonight's episode?


----------



## mdk

CremeBrulee said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of death this week. lol
> 
> 
> 
> Tonight's episode?
Click to expand...


Every episode. I didn't expect the few that occurred this evening.


----------



## GHook93

***SPOILER ALERT***


Worst kept secret! Still glad it played out like it did.

Ramsay is one evil bastard. I didn't see him taking out Roose though. The show is sick sometimes. The way the fat girl and the baby were taken out was just wrong.

Iron born bores me.

Glad to see the giant back. Love the giant.


----------



## GHook93

I heard some uproar (similar to the Sansa supposed rape scene) about the mother and newborn graphic dog mauling scene. I will admit I was biting my nails hoping it won't go down the way it was being made out to be and then it happened and I sat there in disbelief.

Did it go over the line? I say no. It is GoT you have to expect the worst. In medieval times ultraviolet things like this occurred.


----------



## rightwinger

Two giants who kick some ass

Will make for an interesting season


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> Two giants who kick some ass
> 
> Will make for an interesting season


Everyone loves the giant!


----------



## GHook93

Lol


----------



## CrusaderFrank

By Book VI, if you keep thinking the Starks are heroes, you just haven't paid any attention at all to the past 5 books. JRR Martin is an evil liberal troll who hates heroes especially white men and can't wait to kill them off in droves. 

Dany gets BBQd by one of her dragons






Hey, Tyrion! Come out and play!!

So glad I stopped watching this stupid fucking show


----------



## GHook93

CrusaderFrank said:


> By Book VI, if you keep thinking the Starks are heroes, you just haven't paid any attention at all to the past 5 books. JRR Martin is an evil liberal troll who hates heroes especially white men and can't wait to kill them off in droves.
> 
> Dany gets BBQd by one of her dragons
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, Tyrion! Come out and play!!
> 
> So glad I stopped watching this stupid fucking show



Didn't you already start a thread on this? Why not stick to trolling that thread?


----------



## GHook93

5 best characters (still alive):
(1) Tyrion - who else. He gets better every scene he is in. I loved the story to the dragons about him wanting one.
(2) Varys - Great character in so many ways. Tyrion and Varys make an awesome pair. 
(3) Jon Snowe - Come on who didn't get excited to see him resurrected.
(4) Wun Wun - the Giant is bad ass. 
T(5) Arya - she is just bad ass. I can't wait until she finishes her training.
T(5) Bronn (give him some airtime already)
Worth mentioning: Mother of Dragons, Torrund (the Wilding), Sir Robert Strong and Daavos.


Worst - Any and all of the Sand Snake


----------



## Gracie

I don't much care for Dani anymore. She's a sucky queen. But I am glad Tyrion freed the dragons! 
Hoda. I want to learn more about him.
Varys is so....MDK-ish, but MDK has a dick. Still, same personalities.
Snow...I adore him.
Giant dude. Love him.

The rest can all die for all I care. Especially Ramsey, Ceries, Arya, Sansa, Sand People. (Sand people are AWFUL actors).

And the baby/mama eaten by dogs scene was not shown in graphic detail. We all knew it was gonna happen. Ramsey leading them there, bunch of dogs in kennels...come on. Dinner bell time. 
And right after that scene that was not really a scene...Jon awakens. Great timing for sad happy!


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> I don't much care for Dani anymore. She's a sucky queen. But I am glad Tyrion freed the dragons!
> Hoda. I want to learn more about him.
> Varys is so....MDK-ish, but MDK has a dick. Still, same personalities.
> Snow...I adore him.
> Giant dude. Love him.
> 
> The rest can all die for all I care. Especially Ramsey, Ceries, Arya, Sansa, Sand People. (Sand people are AWFUL actors).
> 
> And the baby/mama eaten by dogs scene was not shown in graphic detail. We all knew it was gonna happen. Ramsey leading them there, bunch of dogs in kennels...come on. Dinner bell time.
> And right after that scene that was not really a scene...Jon awakens. Great timing for sad happy!


What is MDK?

Dani still has a great story ahead. I like her character. I knew the baby and mother were done once he was born, but they way they did it was particularly violent!

Arya, seriously you don't like her? She is an awesome character they way she took out that child rapist knight last season was awesome.


----------



## Tom Horn

Great special effects when the dwarf unhooked the dragons but aren't they still captives in the tombs?  Also, when the witch revived Jon Snow I think his stab wounds should have disappeared.


----------



## Gracie

MDK is a poster here. He is not a eunuch..he is gay. And wonderful!

I do not like arya because her storyline is extremely boring to me, as is Bran's. Maybe it will pick up though.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> MDK is a poster here. He is not a eunuch..he is gay. And wonderful!
> 
> I do not like arya because her storyline is extremely boring to me, as is Bran's. Maybe it will pick up though.



I am not familiar with MDK.

I guess we have different taste. I think her story is one of the best. When all is said and done she is going to be the deadliest assassin in the whole fantasy world!


----------



## Gracie

we can agree to disagree and still chat about the show..which we both like a lot, yes?


----------



## theHawk

At this point they are caught up to the books.  I think the show is going to move at a much faster pace now.  First two episodes I think just took care of all the predictable storylines, like Jon being brought back and Ramsey killing off all threats to him.

Sooner or later everyone is going to have to take a side.  The books are called a dance of fire and ice.  Dani is the fire, Jon is going to be the ice.  The next episode teaser showed a flashback scene to the tower...I think the big reveal may finally be shown for what happened when Eddard Stark found his sister.  I think it's obvious Jon is going to become a wrecking machine.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> we can agree to disagree and still chat about the show..which we both like a lot, yes?


Agreed [emoji4]


----------



## MikeK

theHawk said:


> At this point they are caught up to the books.  I think the show is going to move at a much faster pace now.  First two episodes I think just took care of all the predictable storylines, like Jon being brought back and Ramsey killing off all threats to him.
> 
> Sooner or later everyone is going to have to take a side.  The books are called a dance of fire and ice.  Dani is the fire, Jon is going to be the ice.  The next episode teaser showed a flashback scene to the tower...I think the big reveal may finally be shown for what happened when Eddard Stark found his sister.  I think it's obvious Jon is going to become a wrecking machine.


I've watched the entire series and I enjoy every episode because of the overall quality of the production.  But except for the little fellow, the big blond lesbian and the little blond with the dragons, I haven't the slightest idea of who is who, what is what, what is happening, or why. 

The only thing which is clear to me is the writers are making liberal use of the unexpected to stimulate interest.  Nothing that happens is surprising.  It's a bit like an LSD experience.


----------



## Gracie

Brienne  is a warrior fighter and kick some major ass. Doesn't make her lesbian to be a strong woman.


----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> Brienne  is a warrior fighter and kick some major ass. Doesn't make her lesbian to be a strong woman.


Nothing wrong with being a lesbian.  But when I see a woman whose every countenance and bearing, from her appearance to every behavioral characteristic is masculine, and when her role in a play never suggests the slightest attraction to or from a man, I assume she is a lesbian.  

Again, nothing wrong with it.


----------



## Gracie

Brienne is ME. Before I started falling apart..I could do and did the same things she does..minus the sword, lol. And my hair was down to my butt.
And I ain't a lesbian.


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> Brienne  is a warrior fighter and kick some major ass. Doesn't make her lesbian to be a strong woman.


She would look great in a dress


----------



## Gracie

She has no need to put on fancy clothes and shit. She is a warrior for whatever king or queen she pledges her loyalty to. But if dressed up? Wow.

Did you know..or at least I heard...that amazonian warrior women of old (greek?) cut off their right breast at a young age so they could use a bow and arrow better...and chuck a spear with better ability.

Meanwhile..here is Brienne in real life:


----------



## Gracie




----------



## MikeK

Gracie said:


> [...]
> 
> Did you know..or at least I heard...that amazonian warrior women of old (greek?) cut off their right breast at a young age so they could use a bow and arrow better...and chuck a spear with better ability.
> 
> [...]


I believe that to be as fanciful a myth as that of the Greek male preference for anal sex.


----------



## Gracie

MikeK said:


> I believe that to be as fanciful a myth as that of the Greek male preference for anal sex.


lol. I do believe that is fact, not myth.


----------



## GHook93

Another good episode.

Best part of the episode was seeing Ollie's lifeless body.

Danny seems to be in dire straits but I think it will be 2 episodes she is back in charge of Meera with a new Khlasar at her side.

So death freed Jon of his oath, what is he doing now? I think he might go to live amongst the freemen.

Ramsay might be a psycho but he seems to be making good strategic alliances in the North. And now he has Rickon. I wonder what he is going to do with him. My bet is he is going to offer up Rickon if Sansa returns. That will be the message to Castle Black. 

Predictions

(1) Jon goes live amongst the Wildings.
(2) Sansa makes it to Castle Black, but Jon is not there. She sends Women knight to get him (forgot her name).
(3) Ramsay sends word to Castle Black, Sansa for Rickon, but  they know Ramsay will also kill Rickon.
(4) Jon returns with a plan to take Winterfell.
(5) Bran discovers Llanya (Ned's sister) is the mother of Job whose father was the Targaryen captor. 
(6) Littlefinger marches the Knights of Vale North. His plan along was marry Sansa to Ramsay the psycho. Have him kill Sansa so he can unit the houses still loyal to the Starks under his banner. It works, but he also allies with Jon and the Wildings.
(7) Cersi and Jamie set a trap for the faith militants. They end up slaughtering all of them except the high septer and the cousin. Both are tortured before killed.

This season has been pretty good. Looking forward to the rest.


----------



## strollingbones

i didnt care for it at all.....i liked a dead jon snow


----------



## rightwinger

Watch for the dragons to rescue Dani


----------



## GHook93

strollingbones said:


> i didnt care for it at all.....i liked a dead jon snow


You might be the with the 1% that wanted him to remain dead.

When did you become a 1 percenter Bones?


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> Watch for the dragons to rescue Dani


I could see that.


----------



## DGS49

Will Arya get revenge on that **** who brutalized her when she was blind? And what was the point of that, exactly?

But one of the things that keeps viewers hooked on this show is that the bad guys don't always end up dead.  Just like real life.


----------



## GHook93

DGS49 said:


> Will Arya get revenge on that **** who brutalized her when she was blind? And what was the point of that, exactly?
> 
> But one of the things that keeps viewers hooked on this show is that the bad guys don't always end up dead.  Just like real life.



Teaching her to survive with her other senses. Did you notice she was able to dodge the blond girls attacks and was able to win the battle without her sight!

It is an important test. She is already an efficient and deadly killer (remember how she killed the knight last episode). I can't wait to see what she becomes.

My guess is the reason he had her recite her list is those scumbags on her list are all going to be her assisted targets.


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> Another good episode.
> 
> Best part of the episode was seeing Ollie's lifeless body.
> 
> Danny seems to be in dire straits but I think it will be 2 episodes she is back in charge of Meera with a new Khlasar at her side.
> 
> So death freed Jon of his oath, what is he doing now? I think he might go to live amongst the freemen.
> 
> Ramsay might be a psycho but he seems to be making good strategic alliances in the North. And now he has Rickon. I wonder what he is going to do with him. My bet is he is going to offer up Rickon if Sansa returns. That will be the message to Castle Black.
> 
> Predictions
> 
> (1) Jon goes live amongst the Wildings.
> (2) Sansa makes it to Castle Black, but Jon is not there. She sends Women knight to get him (forgot her name).
> (3) Ramsay sends word to Castle Black, Sansa for Rickon, but  they know Ramsay will also kill Rickon.
> (4) Jon returns with a plan to take Winterfell.
> (5) Bran discovers Llanya (Ned's sister) is the mother of Job whose father was the Targaryen captor.
> (6) Littlefinger marches the Knights of Vale North. His plan along was marry Sansa to Ramsay the psycho. Have him kill Sansa so he can unit the houses still loyal to the Starks under his banner. It works, but he also allies with Jon and the Wildings.
> (7) Cersi and Jamie set a trap for the faith militants. They end up slaughtering all of them except the high septer and the cousin. Both are tortured before killed.
> 
> This season has been pretty good. Looking forward to the rest.


I haven't done too bad.
(1) Was wrong, but the Wilding seem to be ready to fight along side Snowe
(2) I wrong but she did make it to castle black.
(3) got this one
(4) Jon didn't leave but he is planning on taking back Winterfell 
(5) not yet but soon
(6) called this one
(7) this seems to be the plan


----------



## GHook93

Man the scene with Danny was awesome burn all the khals and walk out of the burning house.

Now she has the Dorthaki Horde behind her once again


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> Man the scene with Danny was awesome burn all the khals and walk out of the burning house.
> 
> Now she has the Dorthaki Horde behind her once again


That scene where Sansa and Jon reunite was among the happiest moments Game of Thrones has ever had.  

Osha's death?  A terrible moment.  I can't believe the Umber's actually betrayed the Starks!  That puts an end to the theory of the "Grand Northern Conspiracy" since the Umber's, the most loyal Stark bannermen, gave up Osha and Rickon so easily.  I don't know what the show has to gain by seeing yet another Stark tortured and beaten.  This is the first time I roll my eyes at the show screwing over yet another character.  Even if the Starks retake Winterfell, there was no point in killing Rickon's direwolf and letting him be tortured by Ramsey for an episode or two.


----------



## strollingbones

GHook93 said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt care for it at all.....i liked a dead jon snow
> 
> 
> 
> You might be the with the 1% that wanted him to remain dead.
> 
> When did you become a 1 percenter Bones?
Click to expand...


i just cannot stand jon snow lol i am not sure why.....what can i say....i am just in the 1% percentile


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man the scene with Danny was awesome burn all the khals and walk out of the burning house.
> 
> Now she has the Dorthaki Horde behind her once again
> 
> 
> 
> That scene where Sansa and Jon reunite was among the happiest moments Game of Thrones has ever had.
> 
> Osha's death?  A terrible moment.  I can't believe the Umber's actually betrayed the Starks!  That puts an end to the theory of the "Grand Northern Conspiracy" since the Umber's, the most loyal Stark bannermen, gave up Osha and Rickon so easily.  I don't know what the show has to gain by seeing yet another Stark tortured and beaten.  This is the first time I roll my eyes at the show screwing over yet another character.  Even if the Starks retake Winterfell, there was no point in killing Rickon's direwolf and letting him be tortured by Ramsey for an episode or two.
Click to expand...


No I think the conspiracy is still in play. I think the Umbers want to unit the North against the Boltons and I think he is taking a risk to do this.


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man the scene with Danny was awesome burn all the khals and walk out of the burning house.
> 
> Now she has the Dorthaki Horde behind her once again
> 
> 
> 
> That scene where Sansa and Jon reunite was among the happiest moments Game of Thrones has ever had.
> 
> Osha's death?  A terrible moment.  I can't believe the Umber's actually betrayed the Starks!  That puts an end to the theory of the "Grand Northern Conspiracy" since the Umber's, the most loyal Stark bannermen, gave up Osha and Rickon so easily.  I don't know what the show has to gain by seeing yet another Stark tortured and beaten.  This is the first time I roll my eyes at the show screwing over yet another character.  Even if the Starks retake Winterfell, there was no point in killing Rickon's direwolf and letting him be tortured by Ramsey for an episode or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think the conspiracy is still in play. I think the Umbers want to unit the North against the Boltons and I think he is taking a risk to do this.
Click to expand...

If giving up Rickon and Osha was a ploy, then Osha wouldn't have died.  I think the Umber's betrayed Rickon and they killed his Direwolf.  I thought maybe that wolf head was too small before, and that the Umber's showing up right after Roose Bolton died meant that something was in the works; but then Osha was killed proving she was a real prisoner and not part of some plan.


----------



## Sarah G

Haaaa, and Dani walks out of the fire, totally nude, to yet another adoring army.  Jon Snow needs her and these armies of hers, really quickly.


----------



## martybegan

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man the scene with Danny was awesome burn all the khals and walk out of the burning house.
> 
> Now she has the Dorthaki Horde behind her once again
> 
> 
> 
> That scene where Sansa and Jon reunite was among the happiest moments Game of Thrones has ever had.
> 
> Osha's death?  A terrible moment.  I can't believe the Umber's actually betrayed the Starks!  That puts an end to the theory of the "Grand Northern Conspiracy" since the Umber's, the most loyal Stark bannermen, gave up Osha and Rickon so easily.  I don't know what the show has to gain by seeing yet another Stark tortured and beaten.  This is the first time I roll my eyes at the show screwing over yet another character.  Even if the Starks retake Winterfell, there was no point in killing Rickon's direwolf and letting him be tortured by Ramsey for an episode or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think the conspiracy is still in play. I think the Umbers want to unit the North against the Boltons and I think he is taking a risk to do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If giving up Rickon and Osha was a ploy, then Osha wouldn't have died.  I think the Umber's betrayed Rickon and they killed his Direwolf.  I thought maybe that wolf head was too small before, and that the Umber's showing up right after Roose Bolton died meant that something was in the works; but then Osha was killed proving she was a real prisoner and not part of some plan.
Click to expand...


She's a wilding, even if there was a plan, the lords of the north wouldn't hesitate using her in this way.


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man the scene with Danny was awesome burn all the khals and walk out of the burning house.
> 
> Now she has the Dorthaki Horde behind her once again
> 
> 
> 
> That scene where Sansa and Jon reunite was among the happiest moments Game of Thrones has ever had.
> 
> Osha's death?  A terrible moment.  I can't believe the Umber's actually betrayed the Starks!  That puts an end to the theory of the "Grand Northern Conspiracy" since the Umber's, the most loyal Stark bannermen, gave up Osha and Rickon so easily.  I don't know what the show has to gain by seeing yet another Stark tortured and beaten.  This is the first time I roll my eyes at the show screwing over yet another character.  Even if the Starks retake Winterfell, there was no point in killing Rickon's direwolf and letting him be tortured by Ramsey for an episode or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think the conspiracy is still in play. I think the Umbers want to unit the North against the Boltons and I think he is taking a risk to do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If giving up Rickon and Osha was a ploy, then Osha wouldn't have died.  I think the Umber's betrayed Rickon and they killed his Direwolf.  I thought maybe that wolf head was too small before, and that the Umber's showing up right after Roose Bolton died meant that something was in the works; but then Osha was killed proving she was a real prisoner and not part of some plan.
Click to expand...

I don't think Northmen care much for Wildlings. They might not have cared whether she lived it died.


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man the scene with Danny was awesome burn all the khals and walk out of the burning house.
> 
> Now she has the Dorthaki Horde behind her once again
> 
> 
> 
> That scene where Sansa and Jon reunite was among the happiest moments Game of Thrones has ever had.
> 
> Osha's death?  A terrible moment.  I can't believe the Umber's actually betrayed the Starks!  That puts an end to the theory of the "Grand Northern Conspiracy" since the Umber's, the most loyal Stark bannermen, gave up Osha and Rickon so easily.  I don't know what the show has to gain by seeing yet another Stark tortured and beaten.  This is the first time I roll my eyes at the show screwing over yet another character.  Even if the Starks retake Winterfell, there was no point in killing Rickon's direwolf and letting him be tortured by Ramsey for an episode or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think the conspiracy is still in play. I think the Umbers want to unit the North against the Boltons and I think he is taking a risk to do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If giving up Rickon and Osha was a ploy, then Osha wouldn't have died.  I think the Umber's betrayed Rickon and they killed his Direwolf.  I thought maybe that wolf head was too small before, and that the Umber's showing up right after Roose Bolton died meant that something was in the works; but then Osha was killed proving she was a real prisoner and not part of some plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Northmen care much for Wildlings. They might not have cared whether she lived it died.
Click to expand...

Yeah but would they have gone against a Stark and killed his companion and his Direwolf?


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Man the scene with Danny was awesome burn all the khals and walk out of the burning house.
> 
> Now she has the Dorthaki Horde behind her once again
> 
> 
> 
> That scene where Sansa and Jon reunite was among the happiest moments Game of Thrones has ever had.
> 
> Osha's death?  A terrible moment.  I can't believe the Umber's actually betrayed the Starks!  That puts an end to the theory of the "Grand Northern Conspiracy" since the Umber's, the most loyal Stark bannermen, gave up Osha and Rickon so easily.  I don't know what the show has to gain by seeing yet another Stark tortured and beaten.  This is the first time I roll my eyes at the show screwing over yet another character.  Even if the Starks retake Winterfell, there was no point in killing Rickon's direwolf and letting him be tortured by Ramsey for an episode or two.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No I think the conspiracy is still in play. I think the Umbers want to unit the North against the Boltons and I think he is taking a risk to do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If giving up Rickon and Osha was a ploy, then Osha wouldn't have died.  I think the Umber's betrayed Rickon and they killed his Direwolf.  I thought maybe that wolf head was too small before, and that the Umber's showing up right after Roose Bolton died meant that something was in the works; but then Osha was killed proving she was a real prisoner and not part of some plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Northmen care much for Wildlings. They might not have cared whether she lived it died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but would they have gone against a Stark and killed his companion and his Direwolf?
Click to expand...

I don't think that is his Direwolf


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> That scene where Sansa and Jon reunite was among the happiest moments Game of Thrones has ever had.
> 
> Osha's death?  A terrible moment.  I can't believe the Umber's actually betrayed the Starks!  That puts an end to the theory of the "Grand Northern Conspiracy" since the Umber's, the most loyal Stark bannermen, gave up Osha and Rickon so easily.  I don't know what the show has to gain by seeing yet another Stark tortured and beaten.  This is the first time I roll my eyes at the show screwing over yet another character.  Even if the Starks retake Winterfell, there was no point in killing Rickon's direwolf and letting him be tortured by Ramsey for an episode or two.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No I think the conspiracy is still in play. I think the Umbers want to unit the North against the Boltons and I think he is taking a risk to do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If giving up Rickon and Osha was a ploy, then Osha wouldn't have died.  I think the Umber's betrayed Rickon and they killed his Direwolf.  I thought maybe that wolf head was too small before, and that the Umber's showing up right after Roose Bolton died meant that something was in the works; but then Osha was killed proving she was a real prisoner and not part of some plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Northmen care much for Wildlings. They might not have cared whether she lived it died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but would they have gone against a Stark and killed his companion and his Direwolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is his Direwolf
Click to expand...

I didn't think so either until Osha died.  No way would Rickon agree to a plan where he and his Direwolf were protected but Osha wasn't.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I have to say it...Daenerys is so damn hot. OMG...

Back to the show..good episode...we can see where the show is building up for an all out war on multiple fronts.


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> No I think the conspiracy is still in play. I think the Umbers want to unit the North against the Boltons and I think he is taking a risk to do this.
> 
> 
> 
> If giving up Rickon and Osha was a ploy, then Osha wouldn't have died.  I think the Umber's betrayed Rickon and they killed his Direwolf.  I thought maybe that wolf head was too small before, and that the Umber's showing up right after Roose Bolton died meant that something was in the works; but then Osha was killed proving she was a real prisoner and not part of some plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think Northmen care much for Wildlings. They might not have cared whether she lived it died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but would they have gone against a Stark and killed his companion and his Direwolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is his Direwolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think so either until Osha died.  No way would Rickon agree to a plan where he and his Direwolf were protected but Osha wasn't.
Click to expand...

I think you are right. I think the Umber's turned because of the Wildlings army South of the Wall.

However I see most of the other Stark Houses like the Mormonts backing Snow. I don't think Ramsay prepared for the Knights of Vale to intervene and that could be the xfactor.

I am looking forward to the Giant getting back to the action.

It will be interesting to see Danny's next move. When she shows up at Meeran with the entire Dorthaki horde, then seeing them march against the masters will be sweet. I think Tyrion's release of the Dragons will pay dividends.

Funny you can even root for the Lanisters because those religious nutz suck. It is going to be nice seeing the what Cersi does to the High Sparrow and her cousin.


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> If giving up Rickon and Osha was a ploy, then Osha wouldn't have died.  I think the Umber's betrayed Rickon and they killed his Direwolf.  I thought maybe that wolf head was too small before, and that the Umber's showing up right after Roose Bolton died meant that something was in the works; but then Osha was killed proving she was a real prisoner and not part of some plan.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think Northmen care much for Wildlings. They might not have cared whether she lived it died.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah but would they have gone against a Stark and killed his companion and his Direwolf?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think that is his Direwolf
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I didn't think so either until Osha died.  No way would Rickon agree to a plan where he and his Direwolf were protected but Osha wasn't.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think you are right. I think the Umber's turned because of the Wildlings army South of the Wall.
> 
> However I see most of the other Stark Houses like the Mormonts backing Snow. I don't think Ramsay prepared for the Knights of Vale to intervene and that could be the xfactor.
> 
> I am looking forward to the Giant getting back to the action.
> 
> It will be interesting to see Danny's next move. When she shows up at Meeran with the entire Dorthaki horde, then seeing them march against the masters will be sweet. I think Tyrion's release of the Dragons will pay dividends.
> 
> Funny you can even root for the Lanisters because those religious nutz suck. It is going to be nice seeing the what Cersi does to the High Sparrow and her cousin.
Click to expand...

In the trailer for Season 6 there's a clip of what looks like a fully grown Drogon flying over the Dothraki army.  Maybe we'll get to see an all out attack by Dany's army with her dragons.

Go to 0:20


----------



## Tom Horn

Daenerys Targaryen.....Tremendous scene where she tells the smirking heathens they're all going to die and then sets the temple ablaze and walks out with her clothing burned off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  her hair unscathed and the huddled masses bowing at her feet.....When she gets her dragons back, watch out!


----------



## Sarah G

Tom Horn said:


> Daenerys Targaryen.....Tremendous scene where she tells the smirking heathens they're all going to die and then sets the temple ablaze and walks out with her clothing burned off
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> her hair unscathed and the huddled masses bowing at her feet.....When she gets her dragons back, watch out!


It's why I still love GOT.


----------



## DGS49

I don't think Tyrion freed the dragons; he just removed their collars.  I think they are still captive in the castle.

Danny is "hot," but having seen her with her natural brown hair, she definitely looks better as a brunette.

Happily ignored in the entire collection of books is, What do these armies eat?  Provisioning an army during a long march is an immense task that GRRM completely ignores.  And in the desert there is nowhere near enough game to feed an army.  The Dothrakki's would be perpetually starving to death.

I empathize with King Tommen, suffering from the Hawaiian disease (Lakka-nookie) while his gorgeous wife remains captive in the dungeon.


----------



## Gracie

Comes on in 20 minutes. Waiting to see if it picks up some tonight.


----------



## Gracie

Yawn. Yet another really boring episode. Sigh.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Hodor...


----------



## Gracie




----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> Yawn. Yet another really boring episode. Sigh.



I thought the Hold the door aspect was stupid, but all
and all it was a good episode. It sucks that Bran lost all his allies. Even his dire wolf. 

I thought the play was a cool scene to remind Arya who she is. I am looking forward to Jon and Sansa taking down Ramsay. 

I thought the Ironborn storyline was stupid, but then seeing Ironborn will plan to ally with Danny is interesting. I wonder if that is where Theon and his sister are heading to ally with her first. She has a nice army behind her and 2 of the best advisors out there.


----------



## Gracie

I'm just losing interest in it, I guess. No dragons. No drama like in the beginning seasons. No plotting and planning and bad guys we love to hate except Ramsey. And mostly..no more Dire Wolves.

The Starks are just really bad luck to anyone around them. Oh, and Arya's storyline is just flat out stupid. BORING. At least Sansa finally found a pair of balls, though.


----------



## MikeK

About fifty percent of the last episode was barely visible.  It seems like the producers have found a way to save money by having a bunch of people run around in a darkened room bumping into furniture and each other by the light of a 5Watt bulb.    

I watch this show on Sunday nights because it often is visually stimulating.  I don't know who anyone is or what is going on but it's interesting to watch, like a cat fight.  I sometimes have a general idea of what's what, but then everything changes and by the following week I've forgotten everything I had a vague notion about. 

Now the darkness routines have me completely baffled and I am left with a hope to see the little fellow torture Ramsay to death by sticking a white-hot poker up his ass while the big blond lesbian holds him down.  That will make it all worthwhile.  Nothing less will make up for all the confusion and frustration I've endured over the years with this series.


----------



## Gracie

I've been on youtube for the past hour watching group reactions to HODOR, filmed in bars, peoples living rooms for GoT parties where they all watch, etc.

And every one of them cried. AND...someone in each crowd ALWAYS said "why do they keep killing off the DireWolves???" and all of them said HODOR when the girl said "hold da door". Lightbulbs were going off over everyones heads all at once, lol. HODOR HODOR HODOR!
The connection...and their enlightenment...was fascinating to watch on so many faces!


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Yeah....the HODOR - "Hold the Door" thing was pretty hokey. I wish they didn't do that.


----------



## rightwinger

Gracie said:


> I've been on youtube for the past hour watching group reactions to HODOR, filmed in bars, peoples living rooms for GoT parties where they all watch, etc.
> 
> And every one of them cried. AND...someone in each crowd ALWAYS said "why do they keep killing off the DireWolves???" and all of them said HODOR when the girl said "hold da door". Lightbulbs were going off over everyones heads all at once, lol. HODOR HODOR HODOR!
> The connection...and their enlightenment...was fascinating to watch on so many faces!



Really disappointed with how easily they are killing off the Direwolves

When the show started and each Stark child was given a Direwolf pup to raise and protect them, they looked like a secret weapon for the Stark kids to use in an emergency
For the most part they just sleep and are killed without ever having actually done anything for their Stark master


----------



## rightwinger

iamwhatiseem said:


> Yeah....the HODOR - "Hold the Door" thing was pretty hokey. I wish they didn't do that.



Not only was it hokey but Hodors demise was hardly inspiring


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the HODOR - "Hold the Door" thing was pretty hokey. I wish they didn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was it hokey but Hodors demise was hardly inspiring
Click to expand...


I agree very poor written ending to a character many liked. But I still like the show.

Predictions for the rest of the season:
(1) Jon and Sansa rally the North behind the Stark banner. Tullys and Riverun join up. The Knights of the Vales do also. Jon leads the Wildlings army, with Wun Wun the Giant kicking so a serious ass. Prior to the big fight the Carstark house turns on Ramsay. Jon becomes Jon Stark. But returns to the Wall as Lord Commander. Sansa presides over Winterfell.

(2) Arya becomes a deadly assassin and learns the art of changing her face. She eventually leaves the House of Black and White and becomes a deadly assassin with her first target being the Freys. She eventually sees the Hound again and they have a cordial yet uncomfortable meeting. 

(3) Bran?!?!?!? I can't even make a prediction. In my opinion he seems fucked. No three eyes Raven as a mentor, not tree people as allies, no Hodor to carry him around and channel through when he needs to kills someone, no Dire Wolf as a protector and he is stuck in the wilderness North of the wall with just a girl, no food, no water, unable to walk and being chased by zombies and white walkers. I wonder who comes to his aid.

(4) The Knights guard, Lanisters and Tyrell's slaughter the religious freaks. In 2 episodes you see the High Sparrow, Cersi's cousin and the Nun that abuse Cersi being viciously tortured to death. It makes no sense why this has happened already.

(5) The Tyrells and Lanisters march on Doran and defeat Doran.

(6) Danny leads her Dorthaki horde to Meeran and is highly impressed with how Tyrion and Varys have run Meeran. They go on to take the other lost cities. Tara and Theon Greyjoy sail to Meeran. They offer their ship and alliance to her. They sail to Kingslanding. Under Tyrion and Varys advisor they easily take Kingslanding. The Tyrells are allowed to leave as long as they swear alliance. Cersi and King Tommen are out to death, but Tyrion convinces Danny to spare Jaime.

(7) The season ends with the White Walkers attacking and overtaking Castle Black.


----------



## DGS49

According to GRRM, there IS an ending to all of this, and it ties everything together.  If not, I am going to be PISSED!

Part of the fascination people have with this series is the survival of some really bad people (along with the deaths of some really good people) who in most fiction would have been killed by now.  You keep watching in order to see them brought down, hoping it will be satisfying.

My main criticism of the whole series is the prominent place of magic and supernatural forces, which detract greatly from the overall effect, at least for me.


----------



## TheOldSchool

rightwinger said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the HODOR - "Hold the Door" thing was pretty hokey. I wish they didn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was it hokey but Hodors demise was hardly inspiring
Click to expand...

Honestly compared to the other deaths in the show, Hodor's was probably the most noble.


----------



## MikeK

DGS49 said:


> According to GRRM, there IS an ending to all of this, and it ties everything together.  If not, I am going to be PISSED!


I don't have that problem because I have never understood what is going on from Day One.  For me, each episode starts off in a state of confusion and ends even moreso.  So I just go along for each new ride and watch the scenery go by.  I recognize a few players, like the little fellow, the big lesbian, the little blond with the dragons, and John Snow.  But I never know what's going on with any of them.

I see two people, brother and sister, I believe, who seem to be the most evil people in the world, then a few episodes later they are handless hero and abused heroine.  The villains are all living high and the good guys are gone, one by one.  Except for John Snow.  I see him stabbed to death.  Next episode he's brought back to life, but no explanation as to why a lot of other good guys are still dead, which is disappointingly confusing.

And now they are shooting ten minute scenarios in the dark where it is impossible to see what's happening, which is doubly disappointing for me because the visual experience is the main reason I watch this damn series.

One thing that made sense was knocking off the little fiend, King Geoffrey.  But his demise was much too merciful: poison, two minutes and he's at peace, but we all know he deserved to suffer much longer.  And now there is a villain even more deserving of well-structured agony -- Ramsay.

Oh, what a sonofabitch they've created in that character, and he just keeps on ticking, episode after episode.  If they knock him off as quickly and as mercifully as they did Geoffrey I will be completely disgusted with the whole thing and probably won't bother watching it anymore.  That rotten little bastard deserves at least a full week of creatively plotted psychological torment as prelude to a more fiendishly administered form of prolonged physical agony than even he was capable of conceiving.



> Part of the fascination people have with this series is the survival of some really bad people (along with the deaths of some really good people) who in most fiction would have been killed by now.  You keep watching in order to see them brought down, hoping it will be satisfying.


I think you're absolutely right about that.  It's been working very effectively on me.  My impulse for sadistic vengeance is repeatedly frustrated.



> My main criticism of the whole series is the prominent place of magic and supernatural forces, which detract greatly from the overall effect, at least for me.


I agree.  Magic is nonsense.  It carries fiction to an absurd extreme and dispenses with the need to think.


----------



## Sarah G

I loved the initial premise of Game of Thrones where the seven kingdoms begin plotting to overthrow the others in various ways.  The ice and fire theme was also so creative and interesting.  When it followed the books, initially, it was better but the show became so popular, they had to begin writing the subsequent books too quickly.  That cheapened the series.

I don't like the amount of magic and fantasy that has evolved either.  It gets almost comical at times.


----------



## rightwinger

TheOldSchool said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the HODOR - "Hold the Door" thing was pretty hokey. I wish they didn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was it hokey but Hodors demise was hardly inspiring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly compared to the other deaths in the show, Hodor's was probably the most noble.
Click to expand...


No doubt noble, but he was there to protect Bran

I thought his mental state would hide some gift or power that would be revealed at some time

I never realized that power was holding a door shut


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the HODOR - "Hold the Door" thing was pretty hokey. I wish they didn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was it hokey but Hodors demise was hardly inspiring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly compared to the other deaths in the show, Hodor's was probably the most noble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt noble, but he was there to protect Bran
> 
> I thought his mental state would hide some gift or power that would be revealed at some time
> 
> I never realized that power was holding a door shut
Click to expand...


That door really needed to be held shut. 

Hell, I've been able to ignore obvious paradoxes in Star Trek, so ignoring them in this series isn't really an issue.


----------



## rightwinger

martybegan said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the HODOR - "Hold the Door" thing was pretty hokey. I wish they didn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was it hokey but Hodors demise was hardly inspiring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly compared to the other deaths in the show, Hodor's was probably the most noble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt noble, but he was there to protect Bran
> 
> I thought his mental state would hide some gift or power that would be revealed at some time
> 
> I never realized that power was holding a door shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That door really needed to be held shut.
> 
> Hell, I've been able to ignore obvious paradoxes in Star Trek, so ignoring them in this series isn't really an issue.
Click to expand...

If Bran had gotten out of his stupid trance, Hodor would not have needed to hold the door

And why did they need to try to get him out of a trance anyway?  He can't walk either way


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....the HODOR - "Hold the Door" thing was pretty hokey. I wish they didn't do that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not only was it hokey but Hodors demise was hardly inspiring
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Honestly compared to the other deaths in the show, Hodor's was probably the most noble.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No doubt noble, but he was there to protect Bran
> 
> I thought his mental state would hide some gift or power that would be revealed at some time
> 
> I never realized that power was holding a door shut
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That door really needed to be held shut.
> 
> Hell, I've been able to ignore obvious paradoxes in Star Trek, so ignoring them in this series isn't really an issue.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If Bran had gotten out of his stupid trance, Hodor would not have needed to hold the door
> 
> And why did they need to try to get him out of a trance anyway?  He can't walk either way
Click to expand...


But Hodor was already Hodor, so the events that created Hodor had happened anyway, even if they didn't happen yet.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

rightwinger said:


> If Bran had gotten out of his stupid trance, Hodor would not have needed to hold the door
> 
> And why did they need to try to get him out of a trance anyway?  He can't walk either way



Haha...I said the same thing to myself while watching it.


----------



## Camp

I think Sansa is knocked up from that guy who likes to skin people. She said she could still feel him inside of her.


----------



## RWS

Hold the thought!

I think so too... 

At first I took it as she was hurt so bad that she still feels it (read: anal torture), but holding the wicked child inside of her could very well explain that comment as well. 

Regardless, Little Finger is not going to ride off into the sunset, and he will be needed to conquer the North. 

The real question I have is will Lady Brienne hook up with the red haired wildling!! That was 5 seconds of absolute laughter when he wild-eyed her!!! 

And I don't laugh out loud readily...


----------



## RWS




----------



## strollingbones

RWS said:


> Hold the thought!
> 
> I think so too...
> 
> At first I took it as she was hurt so bad that she still feels it (read: anal torture), but holding the wicked child inside of her could very well explain that comment as well.
> 
> Regardless, Little Finger is not going to ride off into the sunset, and he will be needed to conquer the North.
> 
> T*he real question I have is will Lady Brienne hook up with the red haired wildling!! That was 5 seconds of absolute laughter when he wild-eyed her!!! *
> 
> And I don't laugh out loud readily...



that scene alone...made the show worth your time....


----------



## TheOldSchool




----------



## TheOldSchool

Well thank goodness Arya's getting the hell out of Braavos.  I'd have shot milk out of my nose in laughter if there had been yet another dumb stick training montage.

Other notes:

- Benjen Stark? Fuck yeah!

- The High Sparrow winning?  I can't wait for Cersei to rain down her wrath (crazy how she's been made into a sympathetic character)

- Jamie fired from the Kingsguard?  Good now maybe he can go do something interesting instead of the boring crap he's been up to the last season and a half

- Sam takes Heartsbane and leaves his home in the dead of night?  I don't think I've ever cared about anything less in all my life.  He needs to get back to the north

- Danaery's hops on her dragon and gives a speech to the Khalasar?  God dammit Game of Thrones!  Stop leading us along and take us to prom already!!! 

I give this episode a 5/10.


----------



## Gracie

Dani on her dragon was a flat rip off of Jake on Batuk or however its spelled, on Avatar. Dumb. But I hope she kicks some ass.

Sam really surprised me when he pulled his balls out of his ass and took that sword.

Jamie needs to do something besides suck face with his sister.

I still loathe cersei BUT....I am rooting for her now more than I am for the damn starks.

Die already, Bran. Yer boring and use your friends...like Hodor. You fucked him up to make him mental so in the future you could kill him so he could hold a door for your sorry ass. Fuck you.

Arya....die with Bran. Both of you suck.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> Dani on her dragon was a flat rip off of Jake on Batuk or however its spelled, on Avatar. Dumb. But I hope she kicks some ass.
> 
> Sam really surprised me when he pulled his balls out of his ass and took that sword.
> 
> Jamie needs to do something besides suck face with his sister.
> 
> I still loathe cersei BUT....I am rooting for her now more than I am for the damn starks.
> 
> Die already, Bran. Yer boring and use your friends...like Hodor. You fucked him up to make him mental so in the future you could kill him so he could hold a door for your sorry ass. Fuck you.
> 
> Arya....die with Bran. Both of you suck.


I agree with you about Bran for the first 5 seasons.  But now with his flashback abilities, we can find out how everything came to as it is now in Westeros.  We've already seen the origin story of the white walkers, a flashback to Winterfell's past, the events at the Tower of Joy (well, half at least)...

And through Bran we can still find out about the Mad King, Valyrian steel, Dragonglass, the creation of the wall, and dare I say it... does r + l = j???  As well as lots of other stuff.

But yes Bran's stupidity is unparalleled.  If you think about it, if he'd just listened to his mother and not climbed the damn castle walls like an idiot, nothing bad would have happened all this time.


----------



## Gracie

The Starks are bad JuJu. Period. 

Bran climbing the damn wall and being a peeping tom.
Sansa INSISTING she wuvs Joffrey and wanting to be a queen. And no gumption to boot.
Arya...meh. She has gumption, but she's boring.
Mom of them all..........meh again. Didn't bother me one iota she got offed at the red wedding.
Dad of them all....bummer, but only because he was sean bean.

Just bad news. The whole lot of them.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> The Starks are bad JuJu. Period.
> 
> Bran climbing the damn wall and being a peeping tom.
> Sansa INSISTING she wuvs Joffrey and wanting to be a queen. And no gumption to boot.
> Arya...meh. She has gumption, but she's boring.
> Mom of them all..........meh again. Didn't bother me one iota she got offed at the red wedding.
> Dad of them all....bummer, but only because he was sean bean.
> 
> Just bad news. The whole lot of them.


How about the Direwolves all turning out to be completely useless and entirely pointless to the plot of the show?  4 of the 6 are dead, and all 4 died without putting up any fight at all.


----------



## Gracie

3 fought. Or guarded, rather. And the starks? Hell, they weren't even loyal to their direwolves.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> 3 fought. Or guarded, rather. And the starks? Hell, they weren't even loyal to their direwolves.


Lady - bit Joffrey and was executed as a puppy, having accomplished nothing of any significance
Grey Wind - killed in a cage, being poked by spears and unable to do anything
Shaggydog - Killed offscreen after having played no role whatsoever in the show
Summer - Killed after jumping like an idiot into a swarm of Wights and doing zero damage.  Also failed to slow them down.

And then the alive ones:
Nymeria - has played no role whatsoever in the show.  Probably gone forever.  (My hope is that somehow, for some reason, Nymeria shows up and saves Arya from the Waif.  But I doubt it will happen)
Ghost - has played no role whatsoever in the show


----------



## Gracie

The starks are too busy being the starks and fucking everyone else up with their selfishness to care about a direwolf.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> The starks are too busy being the starks and fucking everyone else up with their selfishness to care about a direwolf.


Yeah I still have high hopes for them


----------



## Gracie

I wish I did. I'm burned out. And I don't trust the writers either. Soon as you start to root for someone, they get killed off. Usually due to Stark Stupidity.


----------



## MikeK

Sarah G said:


> I loved the initial premise of Game of Thrones where the seven kingdoms begin plotting to overthrow the others in various ways.  The ice and fire theme was also so creative and interesting.  When it followed the books, initially, it was better but the show became so popular, they had to begin writing the subsequent books too quickly.  That cheapened the series.
> 
> I don't like the amount of magic and fantasy that has evolved either.  It gets almost comical at times.


If you're talking about the blond babe coming in for a landing on her dragon, I agree.


----------



## Gracie




----------



## TheOldSchool

Sarah G said:


> I loved the initial premise of Game of Thrones where the seven kingdoms begin plotting to overthrow the others in various ways.  The ice and fire theme was also so creative and interesting.  When it followed the books, initially, it was better but the show became so popular, they had to begin writing the subsequent books too quickly.  That cheapened the series.
> 
> I don't like the amount of magic and fantasy that has evolved either.  It gets almost comical at times.


Are you aware that zero books have been released since the beginning of the show?  Trust me, the writing has not been sped up even a millisecond.


----------



## Gracie

You were not speaking to me, but I will answer. The writing hasn't sped up because he isn't writing. he is sitting on his fat ass collecting checks. HBO has writers writing FOR him.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> You were not speaking to me, but I will answer. The writing hasn't sped up because he isn't writing. he is sitting on his fat ass collecting checks. HBO has writers writing FOR him.


To be fair, it's taken him as long as 6 years between books before.  He's never promised to get the next book out quickly.

I've read each of the 5 released books multiple times, and for the first time in my life of reading books and watching TV and movie adaptations... I can say that the show is better


----------



## Gracie

I have not read the books, but I read posts of those who have over at another forum, so I pretty know what is missing in the show or what is considered "different".

It started off really good, GoT did. Drama, characters we could all get in to, action, hardcore stuff, sadness, anger. Stuff all shows are supposed to get from the viewer. But then it kinda wanked out and now....I consider it pretty boring. Hell, I even forgot it came on tonight and missed the first showing. That's how impressed I am with it now. Which isn't saying much.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Gracie said:


> I have not read the books, but I read posts of those who have over at another forum, so I pretty know what is missing in the show or what is considered "different".
> 
> It started off really good, GoT did. Drama, characters we could all get in to, action, hardcore stuff, sadness, anger. Stuff all shows are supposed to get from the viewer. But then it kinda wanked out and now....I consider it pretty boring. Hell, I even forgot it came on tonight and missed the first showing. That's how impressed I am with it now. Which isn't saying much.


That happens to all shows.  It's rare for a show to make it passed it's first season, much less 5 or 6.  At this point only really invested people are still watching, and that those numbers are in the millions is a testament to the quality of the show and its creators.


----------



## MikeK

TheOldSchool said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 fought. Or guarded, rather. And the starks? Hell, they weren't even loyal to their direwolves.
> 
> 
> 
> Lady - bit Joffrey and was executed as a puppy, having accomplished nothing of any significance
> Grey Wind - killed in a cage, being poked by spears and unable to do anything
> Shaggydog - Killed offscreen after having played no role whatsoever in the show
> Summer - Killed after jumping like an idiot into a swarm of Wights and doing zero damage.  Also failed to slow them down.
> 
> And then the alive ones:
> Nymeria - has played no role whatsoever in the show.  Probably gone forever.  (My hope is that somehow, for some reason, Nymeria shows up and saves Arya from the Waif.  But I doubt it will happen)
> Ghost - has played no role whatsoever in the show
Click to expand...

My compliments on your ability to remember all those names.  I can only remember _John Snow_ and, for some odd reason, _Geoffrey,_ the rotten little king who was killed much too mercifully, _Brianna,_ the big lesbian, and _Ramsay_, the arch-psycho whose end I am so looking forward to and I hope they won't disappoint me by making it too quick and merciful. (He richly deserves the white-hot-poker-in-the-ass routine.)    

My favorite characters are the little fellow and _Brianna_, neither of whom showed up tonight much to my disappointment.  

You mentioned the killing of the dogs, which I found especially annoying.  That is redundant.  

I noticed the little girl who was temporarily blinded had gotten her sword back, and chubby grabbed his father's sword on the way out.  Both these clues hold promise for some pleasing events in the near future.  (Hopefully.)


----------



## TheOldSchool

MikeK said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 fought. Or guarded, rather. And the starks? Hell, they weren't even loyal to their direwolves.
> 
> 
> 
> Lady - bit Joffrey and was executed as a puppy, having accomplished nothing of any significance
> Grey Wind - killed in a cage, being poked by spears and unable to do anything
> Shaggydog - Killed offscreen after having played no role whatsoever in the show
> Summer - Killed after jumping like an idiot into a swarm of Wights and doing zero damage.  Also failed to slow them down.
> 
> And then the alive ones:
> Nymeria - has played no role whatsoever in the show.  Probably gone forever.  (My hope is that somehow, for some reason, Nymeria shows up and saves Arya from the Waif.  But I doubt it will happen)
> Ghost - has played no role whatsoever in the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My compliments on your ability to remember all those names.  I can only remember _John Snow_ and, for some odd reason, _Geoffrey,_ the rotten little king who was killed much too mercifully, _Brianna,_ the big lesbian, and _Ramsay_, the arch-psycho whose end I am so looking forward to and I hope they won't disappoint me by making it too quick and merciful. (He richly deserves the white-hot-poker-in-the-ass routine.)
> 
> My favorite characters are the little fellow and _Brianna_, neither of whom showed up tonight much to my disappointment.
> 
> You mentioned the killing of the dogs, which I found especially annoying.  That is redundant.
> 
> I noticed the little girl who was temporarily blinded had gotten her sword back, and chubby grabbed his father's sword on the way out.  Both these clues hold promise for some pleasing events in the near future.  (Hopefully.)
Click to expand...

Brienne is a breakout character.  One of the few people on the show with purely honorable intentions.  Tyrion, surprisingly, may be another.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Gracie said:


> You were not speaking to me, but I will answer. The writing hasn't sped up because he isn't writing. he is sitting on his fat ass collecting checks. HBO has writers writing FOR him.


G.R.R. Martin said he was going to cut back on doing conventions, conferences, etc, because they are taking time away from his writing.  He is writing, just at a glacial pace.  It takes the guy a loooong time to finish a book.  He doesn't stop writing and the publishers have had to cut his work in half and make two books as they did with A Feast for Crows and A Dance with Dragons.  I personally don't think HBO's writers haven't done a very good job when they go off script, as evidenced by the garbage portrayal of Dorne.


----------



## Gracie

GRR Martin is a prick.
But I agree that the writers filling in for him suck.


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> Well thank goodness Arya's getting the hell out of Braavos.  I'd have shot milk out of my nose in laughter if there had been yet another dumb stick training montage.
> 
> Other notes:
> 
> - Benjen Stark? Fuck yeah!
> 
> - The High Sparrow winning?  I can't wait for Cersei to rain down her wrath (crazy how she's been made into a sympathetic character)
> 
> - Jamie fired from the Kingsguard?  Good now maybe he can go do something interesting instead of the boring crap he's been up to the last season and a half
> 
> - Sam takes Heartsbane and leaves his home in the dead of night?  I don't think I've ever cared about anything less in all my life.  He needs to get back to the north
> 
> - Danaery's hops on her dragon and gives a speech to the Khalasar?  God dammit Game of Thrones!  Stop leading us along and take us to prom already!!!
> 
> I give this episode a 5/10.


I was glad Arya did the right thing. It seems pointless for her to become a hired assassin that kills solely for the highest bidder. That is immoral and she is not immoral. Hopeless she goes on a revenge killing spree with what she has learned, starting with Walder Frey.

Benjen Stark was around for so little, but it is great to see his return. It is interesting how he seems to know so much about Bran's visions. He will be a much needed guardian.

Tommen move shows he is a weak and foolish King. He should have slaughter the Faith the minute they tried to take Margery. Now he joins forces and provides them unequivocal power. Not a smart move to join forces and provide power to religious fanatics that hold everyone else to a higher standard then they hold themselves.

Jaime is doing something yes. Just as long as it doesn't involve the Sand Snakes. I hope Blackfish can tow the line and remain strong, but I assume they will use his captured son against him and get him to surrender the castle. 

I like Sam's story. I like how Gilly stood up to his family. He deserves the sword and I am glad he took it.

I was rather unimpressed with Dany's speech. It seems all she does is talk. Get on with the invasion that has been teasing us about since season 1. Euron might be right. They could forge and alliance. However I doubt he could force a marriage. It didn't seem like that many ships sailed with Yara and Theon's departure, but they will clearly get to Danny first to make their case.


----------



## GHook93

Did anyone else hear the Brotherhood without Banner name dropping? Could that mean Lady Stoneheart is going to be introduced? I heard from book r adhere she is a great character.


----------



## Tom Horn

I'm like MikeK.....too many names and events I can't remember from binge-watching the first 5 seasons by myself without feedback or discussion.  All I know for sure is the special-effects are truly remarkable and a welcomed relief from all the gloomy dark night in winter woods scenes.  Daenerys Targaryen sitting on that dragon inciting her legions to conquer the world for her was unforgettable...I leaped up and gave her a standing ovation!


----------



## rightwinger

TheOldSchool said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani on her dragon was a flat rip off of Jake on Batuk or however its spelled, on Avatar. Dumb. But I hope she kicks some ass.
> 
> Sam really surprised me when he pulled his balls out of his ass and took that sword.
> 
> Jamie needs to do something besides suck face with his sister.
> 
> I still loathe cersei BUT....I am rooting for her now more than I am for the damn starks.
> 
> Die already, Bran. Yer boring and use your friends...like Hodor. You fucked him up to make him mental so in the future you could kill him so he could hold a door for your sorry ass. Fuck you.
> 
> Arya....die with Bran. Both of you suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Bran for the first 5 seasons.  But now with his flashback abilities, we can find out how everything came to as it is now in Westeros.  We've already seen the origin story of the white walkers, a flashback to Winterfell's past, the events at the Tower of Joy (well, half at least)...
> 
> And through Bran we can still find out about the Mad King, Valyrian steel, Dragonglass, the creation of the wall, and dare I say it... does r + l = j???  As well as lots of other stuff.
> 
> But yes Bran's stupidity is unparalleled.  If you think about it, if he'd just listened to his mother and not climbed the damn castle walls like an idiot, nothing bad would have happened all this time.
Click to expand...


I'm already sick of Bran and he was gone all last season

A stupid plot device to reveal what happened in the past. When is he going to actually DO something? Oh fuck...Bran is in another trance

Bran crippled Hodor for no reason. A fully mentally functional Hodor would have been capable of holding a door


----------



## rightwinger

TheOldSchool said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 fought. Or guarded, rather. And the starks? Hell, they weren't even loyal to their direwolves.
> 
> 
> 
> Lady - bit Joffrey and was executed as a puppy, having accomplished nothing of any significance
> Grey Wind - killed in a cage, being poked by spears and unable to do anything
> Shaggydog - Killed offscreen after having played no role whatsoever in the show
> Summer - Killed after jumping like an idiot into a swarm of Wights and doing zero damage.  Also failed to slow them down.
> 
> And then the alive ones:
> Nymeria - has played no role whatsoever in the show.  Probably gone forever.  (My hope is that somehow, for some reason, Nymeria shows up and saves Arya from the Waif.  But I doubt it will happen)
> Ghost - has played no role whatsoever in the show
Click to expand...


Agree....direwolves do little but sleep and get killed

In the first episode, when each Stark child was given their own direwolf to feed and receive protection the anticipation was great that the wolves would be a secret weapon for the Stark children

Instead, they are just killed without consequence


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani on her dragon was a flat rip off of Jake on Batuk or however its spelled, on Avatar. Dumb. But I hope she kicks some ass.
> 
> Sam really surprised me when he pulled his balls out of his ass and took that sword.
> 
> Jamie needs to do something besides suck face with his sister.
> 
> I still loathe cersei BUT....I am rooting for her now more than I am for the damn starks.
> 
> Die already, Bran. Yer boring and use your friends...like Hodor. You fucked him up to make him mental so in the future you could kill him so he could hold a door for your sorry ass. Fuck you.
> 
> Arya....die with Bran. Both of you suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Bran for the first 5 seasons.  But now with his flashback abilities, we can find out how everything came to as it is now in Westeros.  We've already seen the origin story of the white walkers, a flashback to Winterfell's past, the events at the Tower of Joy (well, half at least)...
> 
> And through Bran we can still find out about the Mad King, Valyrian steel, Dragonglass, the creation of the wall, and dare I say it... does r + l = j???  As well as lots of other stuff.
> 
> But yes Bran's stupidity is unparalleled.  If you think about it, if he'd just listened to his mother and not climbed the damn castle walls like an idiot, nothing bad would have happened all this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm already sick of Bran and he was gone all last season
> 
> A stupid plot device to reveal what happened in the past. When is he going to actually DO something? Oh fuck...Bran is in another trance
> 
> Bran crippled Hodor for no reason. A fully mentally functional Hodor would have been capable of holding a door
Click to expand...


But a fully functional Hodor would probably have not stuck around with him for as long as he did. 

It had already happened, so Brann had no real control over the situation. 

Paradoxes are fun!


----------



## martybegan

rightwinger said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 fought. Or guarded, rather. And the starks? Hell, they weren't even loyal to their direwolves.
> 
> 
> 
> Lady - bit Joffrey and was executed as a puppy, having accomplished nothing of any significance
> Grey Wind - killed in a cage, being poked by spears and unable to do anything
> Shaggydog - Killed offscreen after having played no role whatsoever in the show
> Summer - Killed after jumping like an idiot into a swarm of Wights and doing zero damage.  Also failed to slow them down.
> 
> And then the alive ones:
> Nymeria - has played no role whatsoever in the show.  Probably gone forever.  (My hope is that somehow, for some reason, Nymeria shows up and saves Arya from the Waif.  But I doubt it will happen)
> Ghost - has played no role whatsoever in the show
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree....direwolves do little but sleep and get killed
> 
> In the first episode, when each Stark child was given their own direwolf to feed and receive protection the anticipation was great that the wolves would be a secret weapon for the Stark children
> 
> Instead, they are just killed without consequence
Click to expand...


Grey Wind did alot during the various battles. and Ghost has been used plenty of times for intimidation purposes.


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> Did anyone else hear the Brotherhood without Banner name dropping? Could that mean Lady Stoneheart is going to be introduced? I heard from book r adhere she is a great character.



That leads me to believe she MAY be part of the picture. Would be a great end of season cliffhanger, her standing over some Frey or another.


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani on her dragon was a flat rip off of Jake on Batuk or however its spelled, on Avatar. Dumb. But I hope she kicks some ass.
> 
> Sam really surprised me when he pulled his balls out of his ass and took that sword.
> 
> Jamie needs to do something besides suck face with his sister.
> 
> I still loathe cersei BUT....I am rooting for her now more than I am for the damn starks.
> 
> Die already, Bran. Yer boring and use your friends...like Hodor. You fucked him up to make him mental so in the future you could kill him so he could hold a door for your sorry ass. Fuck you.
> 
> Arya....die with Bran. Both of you suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Bran for the first 5 seasons.  But now with his flashback abilities, we can find out how everything came to as it is now in Westeros.  We've already seen the origin story of the white walkers, a flashback to Winterfell's past, the events at the Tower of Joy (well, half at least)...
> 
> And through Bran we can still find out about the Mad King, Valyrian steel, Dragonglass, the creation of the wall, and dare I say it... does r + l = j???  As well as lots of other stuff.
> 
> But yes Bran's stupidity is unparalleled.  If you think about it, if he'd just listened to his mother and not climbed the damn castle walls like an idiot, nothing bad would have happened all this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm already sick of Bran and he was gone all last season
> 
> A stupid plot device to reveal what happened in the past. When is he going to actually DO something? Oh fuck...Bran is in another trance
> 
> Bran crippled Hodor for no reason. A fully mentally functional Hodor would have been capable of holding a door
Click to expand...


I think Bran will be an interesting story. I am glad they answered how the white walkers and the wall were formed.


----------



## bodecea

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank goodness Arya's getting the hell out of Braavos.  I'd have shot milk out of my nose in laughter if there had been yet another dumb stick training montage.
> 
> Other notes:
> 
> - Benjen Stark? Fuck yeah!
> 
> - The High Sparrow winning?  I can't wait for Cersei to rain down her wrath (crazy how she's been made into a sympathetic character)
> 
> - Jamie fired from the Kingsguard?  Good now maybe he can go do something interesting instead of the boring crap he's been up to the last season and a half
> 
> - Sam takes Heartsbane and leaves his home in the dead of night?  I don't think I've ever cared about anything less in all my life.  He needs to get back to the north
> 
> - Danaery's hops on her dragon and gives a speech to the Khalasar?  God dammit Game of Thrones!  Stop leading us along and take us to prom already!!!
> 
> I give this episode a 5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad Arya did the right thing. It seems pointless for her to become a hired assassin that kills solely for the highest bidder. That is immoral and she is not immoral. Hopeless she goes on a revenge killing spree with what she has learned, starting with Walder Frey.
> 
> Benjen Stark was around for so little, but it is great to see his return. It is interesting how he seems to know so much about Bran's visions. He will be a much needed guardian.
> 
> Tommen move shows he is a weak and foolish King. He should have slaughter the Faith the minute they tried to take Margery. Now he joins forces and provides them unequivocal power. Not a smart move to join forces and provide power to religious fanatics that hold everyone else to a higher standard then they hold themselves.
> 
> Jaime is doing something yes. Just as long as it doesn't involve the Sand Snakes. I hope Blackfish can tow the line and remain strong, but I assume they will use his captured son against him and get him to surrender the castle.
> 
> I like Sam's story. I like how Gilly stood up to his family. He deserves the sword and I am glad he took it.
> 
> I was rather unimpressed with Dany's speech. It seems all she does is talk. Get on with the invasion that has been teasing us about since season 1. Euron might be right. They could forge and alliance. However I doubt he could force a marriage. It didn't seem like that many ships sailed with Yara and Theon's departure, but they will clearly get to Danny first to make their case.
Click to expand...

Best line this season..."That's what I do.  I drink and I know things."


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani on her dragon was a flat rip off of Jake on Batuk or however its spelled, on Avatar. Dumb. But I hope she kicks some ass.
> 
> Sam really surprised me when he pulled his balls out of his ass and took that sword.
> 
> Jamie needs to do something besides suck face with his sister.
> 
> I still loathe cersei BUT....I am rooting for her now more than I am for the damn starks.
> 
> Die already, Bran. Yer boring and use your friends...like Hodor. You fucked him up to make him mental so in the future you could kill him so he could hold a door for your sorry ass. Fuck you.
> 
> Arya....die with Bran. Both of you suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Bran for the first 5 seasons.  But now with his flashback abilities, we can find out how everything came to as it is now in Westeros.  We've already seen the origin story of the white walkers, a flashback to Winterfell's past, the events at the Tower of Joy (well, half at least)...
> 
> And through Bran we can still find out about the Mad King, Valyrian steel, Dragonglass, the creation of the wall, and dare I say it... does r + l = j???  As well as lots of other stuff.
> 
> But yes Bran's stupidity is unparalleled.  If you think about it, if he'd just listened to his mother and not climbed the damn castle walls like an idiot, nothing bad would have happened all this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm already sick of Bran and he was gone all last season
> 
> A stupid plot device to reveal what happened in the past. When is he going to actually DO something? Oh fuck...Bran is in another trance
> 
> Bran crippled Hodor for no reason. A fully mentally functional Hodor would have been capable of holding a door
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Bran will be an interesting story. I am glad they answered how the white walkers and the wall were formed.
Click to expand...


I just wish they would give the poor kid something to do except go into a trance and be dragged around

Season two: Tyrion makes Bran a special saddle so that he can go around on horseback. Bran never used it







I don't need it...I want Hodor to carry me around


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani on her dragon was a flat rip off of Jake on Batuk or however its spelled, on Avatar. Dumb. But I hope she kicks some ass.
> 
> Sam really surprised me when he pulled his balls out of his ass and took that sword.
> 
> Jamie needs to do something besides suck face with his sister.
> 
> I still loathe cersei BUT....I am rooting for her now more than I am for the damn starks.
> 
> Die already, Bran. Yer boring and use your friends...like Hodor. You fucked him up to make him mental so in the future you could kill him so he could hold a door for your sorry ass. Fuck you.
> 
> Arya....die with Bran. Both of you suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Bran for the first 5 seasons.  But now with his flashback abilities, we can find out how everything came to as it is now in Westeros.  We've already seen the origin story of the white walkers, a flashback to Winterfell's past, the events at the Tower of Joy (well, half at least)...
> 
> And through Bran we can still find out about the Mad King, Valyrian steel, Dragonglass, the creation of the wall, and dare I say it... does r + l = j???  As well as lots of other stuff.
> 
> But yes Bran's stupidity is unparalleled.  If you think about it, if he'd just listened to his mother and not climbed the damn castle walls like an idiot, nothing bad would have happened all this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm already sick of Bran and he was gone all last season
> 
> A stupid plot device to reveal what happened in the past. When is he going to actually DO something? Oh fuck...Bran is in another trance
> 
> Bran crippled Hodor for no reason. A fully mentally functional Hodor would have been capable of holding a door
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Bran will be an interesting story. I am glad they answered how the white walkers and the wall were formed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wish they would give the poor kid something to do except go into a trance and be dragged around
> 
> Season two: Tyrion makes Bran a special saddle so that he can go around on horseback. Bran never used it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need it...I want Hodor to carry me around
Click to expand...

He had the flee Winterfell without it.


----------



## GHook93

Theon Greyjoy saved Bran and Rickon. Imagine if he didn't invade Winterfell. After the Res Wedding the Boltons would have taken Winterfell and surely would have executed the two.


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dani on her dragon was a flat rip off of Jake on Batuk or however its spelled, on Avatar. Dumb. But I hope she kicks some ass.
> 
> Sam really surprised me when he pulled his balls out of his ass and took that sword.
> 
> Jamie needs to do something besides suck face with his sister.
> 
> I still loathe cersei BUT....I am rooting for her now more than I am for the damn starks.
> 
> Die already, Bran. Yer boring and use your friends...like Hodor. You fucked him up to make him mental so in the future you could kill him so he could hold a door for your sorry ass. Fuck you.
> 
> Arya....die with Bran. Both of you suck.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree with you about Bran for the first 5 seasons.  But now with his flashback abilities, we can find out how everything came to as it is now in Westeros.  We've already seen the origin story of the white walkers, a flashback to Winterfell's past, the events at the Tower of Joy (well, half at least)...
> 
> And through Bran we can still find out about the Mad King, Valyrian steel, Dragonglass, the creation of the wall, and dare I say it... does r + l = j???  As well as lots of other stuff.
> 
> But yes Bran's stupidity is unparalleled.  If you think about it, if he'd just listened to his mother and not climbed the damn castle walls like an idiot, nothing bad would have happened all this time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm already sick of Bran and he was gone all last season
> 
> A stupid plot device to reveal what happened in the past. When is he going to actually DO something? Oh fuck...Bran is in another trance
> 
> Bran crippled Hodor for no reason. A fully mentally functional Hodor would have been capable of holding a door
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think Bran will be an interesting story. I am glad they answered how the white walkers and the wall were formed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just wish they would give the poor kid something to do except go into a trance and be dragged around
> 
> Season two: Tyrion makes Bran a special saddle so that he can go around on horseback. Bran never used it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need it...I want Hodor to carry me around
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He had the flee Winterfell without it.
Click to expand...

He didn't HAVE to
They could have written it any way they wanted to

Bran on horseback would be much more compelling than a cripple being carried about by Hodor


----------



## CremeBrulee

bodecea said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well thank goodness Arya's getting the hell out of Braavos.  I'd have shot milk out of my nose in laughter if there had been yet another dumb stick training montage.
> 
> Other notes:
> 
> - Benjen Stark? Fuck yeah!
> 
> - The High Sparrow winning?  I can't wait for Cersei to rain down her wrath (crazy how she's been made into a sympathetic character)
> 
> - Jamie fired from the Kingsguard?  Good now maybe he can go do something interesting instead of the boring crap he's been up to the last season and a half
> 
> - Sam takes Heartsbane and leaves his home in the dead of night?  I don't think I've ever cared about anything less in all my life.  He needs to get back to the north
> 
> - Danaery's hops on her dragon and gives a speech to the Khalasar?  God dammit Game of Thrones!  Stop leading us along and take us to prom already!!!
> 
> I give this episode a 5/10.
> 
> 
> 
> I was glad Arya did the right thing. It seems pointless for her to become a hired assassin that kills solely for the highest bidder. That is immoral and she is not immoral. Hopeless she goes on a revenge killing spree with what she has learned, starting with Walder Frey.
> 
> Benjen Stark was around for so little, but it is great to see his return. It is interesting how he seems to know so much about Bran's visions. He will be a much needed guardian.
> 
> Tommen move shows he is a weak and foolish King. He should have slaughter the Faith the minute they tried to take Margery. Now he joins forces and provides them unequivocal power. Not a smart move to join forces and provide power to religious fanatics that hold everyone else to a higher standard then they hold themselves.
> 
> Jaime is doing something yes. Just as long as it doesn't involve the Sand Snakes. I hope Blackfish can tow the line and remain strong, but I assume they will use his captured son against him and get him to surrender the castle.
> 
> I like Sam's story. I like how Gilly stood up to his family. He deserves the sword and I am glad he took it.
> 
> I was rather unimpressed with Dany's speech. It seems all she does is talk. Get on with the invasion that has been teasing us about since season 1. Euron might be right. They could forge and alliance. However I doubt he could force a marriage. It didn't seem like that many ships sailed with Yara and Theon's departure, but they will clearly get to Danny first to make their case.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Best line this season..."That's what I do.  I drink and I know things."
Click to expand...

Most of the great quotes come from Tyrion. 

"If I could pray with my cock, I'd be much more religious."

"Why are all the gods such vicious *****? Where is the god of tits and wine?"


----------



## TheOldSchool

One of the descriptions of this episode is "the north is reminded."  God I hope so.


----------



## TheOldSchool

THE HOOOOOOUUUUUUNNNNNDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> THE HOOOOOOUUUUUUNNNNNDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I thought the same thing!


----------



## Gracie

No more "winter is coming". Now they say "the dead are coming".


----------



## GHook93

***SPOILERS***

(1) Glad to see the Hound is alive and well. I look forward to him getting revenge on those fuckers.
(2) They brought in Al Swearengen, who seemed to be a great new character and then they just kill him off?!?!?!?
(3) Glad to see Bronn back he is a great character. Hope he sticks around.
(4) Jaime seems more noble then before, but I hope he loses to the Blackfish. The Freys are F'ing fools. 
(5) Man did Cate and Rob fuck things up. Cate by foolishly arresting Tyrion and starting the civil War and the releasing Jaime. Very stupid. Then Rob killing the Karstark leader. Now Sansa and living with the mess.
(6) The North remembers turned out to be bullshit. No one seems to follow Jon and Sansa. However it looks like Sansa will bite the bullet and message Littlefinger and the Knights of Vale for help. That might be all they need.
(7) Yara and Theon sailing to Danny. It could be a great alliance. I remember hating Theon so much, now he is a sympathetic figure. It will be good to see them meet Danny.
(8) I love see Wun Wun. All he had to say was snow and the Wildlings backed him. I hope he doesn't die in the siege of Winterfell.


----------



## Gracie

If sansa and jon hook up with Dany....plus the ironborn siblings as well.....cersei is in deep doo doo.


----------



## DGS49

(1)  When will Arya catch a break?  I presume she will survive the knifing, but DAMN, I wish they would give her a break once in a while.

(2)  I think the Hound himself was surprised to be called back.  I saw interviews with him a couple years ago, and he was talking like he was permanently out.

(3)  I think GRRM has a bug up his ass about religious "leaders."  There are several monastic types in this series who end up being pretty much evil.

(4)  Jaime Lannister needs to borrow a dragon or something, or his siege of Castle Black will end up being a pointless bloodbath.


----------



## GHook93

Gracie said:


> If sansa and jon hook up with Dany....plus the ironborn siblings as well.....cersei is in deep doo doo.


She is in deep shit anyways. The Lanister army is in shambles. Her son is weak and lead by religious fanatics. Jaime is not the knight he used to be. Tyrion and Varys are now Danny's advisors. She has only one ally in the Mountain. Not to mention Danny has an extremely sizable army to take Westros, 3 dragons and plenty of winning allies. After the Ironborn, Martells seems like natural allies. She is not sitting pretty.


----------



## Sarah G

We went out to dinner and a movie tonight.  I googled one of the main characters because I knew she looked like somebody but I couldn't place her.






Daenerys Targaryen on Game of Thrones.

The movie was Me before You.  Sad and romantic but I don't think she looks like herself as a brunette.


----------



## MikeK

DGS49 said:


> (1)  When will Arya catch a break?  I presume she will survive the knifing, but DAMN, I wish they would give her a break once in a while.
> 
> [...]


Isn't this something?

Last week they bring John Snow back to life.  Now this little girl, who only recently found her sword but hasn't been able to use it, has a seven-inch dagger shoved into her descending colon and twisted, she's tossed off a bridge into deep water, now she's up and swimming for the stairs.  

I wouldn't be surprised to see John Wayne pop up in one of these scenes wearing a hoodie and save the day with a pair of .44 magnums.  It would fit right in.


----------



## GHook93

Prediction:
(1) Arya kills the Waif and makes it to Westros. Her first victim is Walder Frey.
(2) The Blackfish out-maneuvers and beats the Lanisters.
(3) The Mountain kills the High Sparrow
(4) Littlefinger gets the Knights of Vale to march on Wintetfell. Jon, Knights of Vale and the Wildlings take Winterfell. Ramsay is captured and executed.
(5) Sansa uses the defeat to punish the umber and Carstark. Sansa rules over Winterfell and Jon goes back to Castle Black


----------



## rightwinger

So it looks like Arya Stark is back and headed for Winterfell

Love how she killed the Waif

Time to give Ramsay Bolton the needle


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> Prediction:
> (1) Arya kills the Waif and makes it to Westros. Her first victim is Walder Frey.
> (2) The Blackfish out-maneuvers and beats the Lanisters.
> (3) The Mountain kills the High Sparrow
> (4) Littlefinger gets the Knights of Vale to march on Wintetfell. Jon, Knights of Vale and the Wildlings take Winterfell. Ramsay is captured and executed.
> (5) Sansa uses the defeat to punish the umber and Carstark. Sansa rules over Winterfell and Jon goes back to Castle Black



So far

1) Partial credit
2) Nope
3) Still not clear yet
4) Hopefully find out next episode
5) Probably next episode.


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> So it looks like Arya Stark is back and headed for Winterfell
> 
> Love how she killed the Waif
> 
> Time to give Ramsay Bolton the needle



I agree. I was thinking how is Arya going to win this one and then she cuts the candle and uses the blind training to her advantage. Glad to see the Waif go.

I think by home she meant Westros. I think she goes after Walder Frey and succeeds and I also think she reunite with the Hound, the Brotherhood without Banners and Lady Stoneheart.

Ramsey's day of reckoning will happen soon. My bet is they do the typical underdog cliche thing. Jon is faced with overwhelming odds. Jon's armystarts to kick some ass in the beginning, but Ramsay and his army get the upper hand. When it seems the Boltons will win, the Knight of Vale show up and turn the tide of the battle. Jon kills Ramsay.

For Meeren. I think we she that Drogon took out all the slaver ships and the Dorthaki are at the slaver cities slaughtering all the masters.


----------



## rightwinger

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like Arya Stark is back and headed for Winterfell
> 
> Love how she killed the Waif
> 
> Time to give Ramsay Bolton the needle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was thinking how is Arya going to win this one and then she cuts the candle and uses the blind training to her advantage. Glad to see the Waif go.
> 
> I think by home she meant Westros. I think she goes after Walder Frey and succeeds and I also think she reunite with the Hound, the Brotherhood without Banners and Lady Stoneheart.
> 
> Ramsey's day of reckoning will happen soon. My bet is they do the typical underdog cliche thing. Jon is faced with overwhelming odds. Jon's armystarts to kick some ass in the beginning, but Ramsay and his army get the upper hand. When it seems the Boltons will win, the Knight of Vale show up and turn the tide of the battle. Jon kills Ramsay.
> 
> For Meeren. I think we she that Drogon took out all the slaver ships and the Dorthaki are at the slaver cities slaughtering all the masters.
Click to expand...



The chase scene reminded me of Terminator 2 with the Waif chasing Arya...the Waif had the same expression on her face

Arya specifically said she was headed to Winterfell

So....who kills Ramsay Bolton?

Arya with her new found powers
Sansa and her Army (Brienne?)
Jon Snow
The Hound just because he is a badass
Reek finally gets his revenge


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like Arya Stark is back and headed for Winterfell
> 
> Love how she killed the Waif
> 
> Time to give Ramsay Bolton the needle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was thinking how is Arya going to win this one and then she cuts the candle and uses the blind training to her advantage. Glad to see the Waif go.
> 
> I think by home she meant Westros. I think she goes after Walder Frey and succeeds and I also think she reunite with the Hound, the Brotherhood without Banners and Lady Stoneheart.
> 
> Ramsey's day of reckoning will happen soon. My bet is they do the typical underdog cliche thing. Jon is faced with overwhelming odds. Jon's armystarts to kick some ass in the beginning, but Ramsay and his army get the upper hand. When it seems the Boltons will win, the Knight of Vale show up and turn the tide of the battle. Jon kills Ramsay.
> 
> For Meeren. I think we she that Drogon took out all the slaver ships and the Dorthaki are at the slaver cities slaughtering all the masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The chase scene reminded me of Terminator 2 with the Waif chasing Arya...the Waif had the same expression on her face
> 
> Arya specifically said she was headed to Winterfell
> 
> So....who kills Ramsay Bolton?
> 
> Arya with her new found powers
> Sansa and her Army (Brienne?)
> Jon Snow
> The Hound just because he is a badass
> Reek finally gets his revenge
Click to expand...

The episode is called battle of the bastards. So i think it will be Jon. I must have missed that she said Winterfell.


----------



## DGS49

So somebody fill me in here...The Mountain - the guy who was going to fight for Cersei in a Trial-by-Combat (before Tommen outlawed it), is  A RESURRECTED DEAD GUY?  The one who was killed (and died a slow, miserable death from poison) a few seasons ago?

And the Hound was dead, but turned out not to be really dead?

at least George RR Martin had the decency to have Jon Snow brought back to life in some sort of ritual.  But these other guys?  WTF?


----------



## GHook93

DGS49 said:


> So somebody fill me in here...The Mountain - the guy who was going to fight for Cersei in a Trial-by-Combat (before Tommen outlawed it), is  A RESURRECTED DEAD GUY?  The one who was killed (and died a slow, miserable death from poison) a few seasons ago?
> 
> And the Hound was dead, but turned out not to be really dead?
> 
> at least George RR Martin had the decency to have Jon Snow brought back to life in some sort of ritual.  But these other guys?  WTF?



The Mountain fought the viper and was struck by his poison spear and was dying. He was zombiefied by the doctor, but I am not sure he was quite dead yet.

The Hound was never dead. He was in bad shape and appeared like he was going to die but survived.


----------



## GHook93

The battle of the bastard is supposed to out do last season awesome battle. 

I honestly don't care who they kill off as long as Wun Wun survives (which is is almost certain to die).


----------



## GHook93

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like Arya Stark is back and headed for Winterfell
> 
> Love how she killed the Waif
> 
> Time to give Ramsay Bolton the needle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was thinking how is Arya going to win this one and then she cuts the candle and uses the blind training to her advantage. Glad to see the Waif go.
> 
> I think by home she meant Westros. I think she goes after Walder Frey and succeeds and I also think she reunite with the Hound, the Brotherhood without Banners and Lady Stoneheart.
> 
> Ramsey's day of reckoning will happen soon. My bet is they do the typical underdog cliche thing. Jon is faced with overwhelming odds. Jon's armystarts to kick some ass in the beginning, but Ramsay and his army get the upper hand. When it seems the Boltons will win, the Knight of Vale show up and turn the tide of the battle. Jon kills Ramsay.
> 
> For Meeren. I think we she that Drogon took out all the slaver ships and the Dorthaki are at the slaver cities slaughtering all the masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The chase scene reminded me of Terminator 2 with the Waif chasing Arya...the Waif had the same expression on her face
> 
> Arya specifically said she was headed to Winterfell
> 
> So....who kills Ramsay Bolton?
> 
> Arya with her new found powers
> Sansa and her Army (Brienne?)
> Jon Snow
> The Hound just because he is a badass
> Reek finally gets his revenge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The episode is called battle of the bastards. So i think it will be Jon. I must have missed that she said Winterfell.
Click to expand...

I watched it again last night. She said," I am Arya of Winterfell and I am going home." That could mean home to Westros to start taking out the names on her kill list.


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like Arya Stark is back and headed for Winterfell
> 
> Love how she killed the Waif
> 
> Time to give Ramsay Bolton the needle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was thinking how is Arya going to win this one and then she cuts the candle and uses the blind training to her advantage. Glad to see the Waif go.
> 
> I think by home she meant Westros. I think she goes after Walder Frey and succeeds and I also think she reunite with the Hound, the Brotherhood without Banners and Lady Stoneheart.
> 
> Ramsey's day of reckoning will happen soon. My bet is they do the typical underdog cliche thing. Jon is faced with overwhelming odds. Jon's armystarts to kick some ass in the beginning, but Ramsay and his army get the upper hand. When it seems the Boltons will win, the Knight of Vale show up and turn the tide of the battle. Jon kills Ramsay.
> 
> For Meeren. I think we she that Drogon took out all the slaver ships and the Dorthaki are at the slaver cities slaughtering all the masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The chase scene reminded me of Terminator 2 with the Waif chasing Arya...the Waif had the same expression on her face
> 
> Arya specifically said she was headed to Winterfell
> 
> So....who kills Ramsay Bolton?
> 
> Arya with her new found powers
> Sansa and her Army (Brienne?)
> Jon Snow
> The Hound just because he is a badass
> Reek finally gets his revenge
Click to expand...




I thought the same thing:  The Waif was like the T-1000 in Terminator 2.

Ramsey deserves a Really Special death.   I'd love to see Sansa and Brienne castrate him and then give him a Slow Death.


----------



## boedicca

GHook93 said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like Arya Stark is back and headed for Winterfell
> 
> Love how she killed the Waif
> 
> Time to give Ramsay Bolton the needle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was thinking how is Arya going to win this one and then she cuts the candle and uses the blind training to her advantage. Glad to see the Waif go.
> 
> I think by home she meant Westros. I think she goes after Walder Frey and succeeds and I also think she reunite with the Hound, the Brotherhood without Banners and Lady Stoneheart.
> 
> Ramsey's day of reckoning will happen soon. My bet is they do the typical underdog cliche thing. Jon is faced with overwhelming odds. Jon's armystarts to kick some ass in the beginning, but Ramsay and his army get the upper hand. When it seems the Boltons will win, the Knight of Vale show up and turn the tide of the battle. Jon kills Ramsay.
> 
> For Meeren. I think we she that Drogon took out all the slaver ships and the Dorthaki are at the slaver cities slaughtering all the masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The chase scene reminded me of Terminator 2 with the Waif chasing Arya...the Waif had the same expression on her face
> 
> Arya specifically said she was headed to Winterfell
> 
> So....who kills Ramsay Bolton?
> 
> Arya with her new found powers
> Sansa and her Army (Brienne?)
> Jon Snow
> The Hound just because he is a badass
> Reek finally gets his revenge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The episode is called battle of the bastards. So i think it will be Jon. I must have missed that she said Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched it again last night. She said," I am Arya of Winterfell and I am going home." That could mean home to Westros to start taking out the names on her kill list.
Click to expand...



I think we're going to see a coming together of forces to fight the Night King and his minions.

Arya, Jon, Sansa, Little Finger and the Knights of the Vale, Dani and her Unsullied, Second Sons, Dothraki and Dragons.  First a subset will retake Winterfell (likely before Dani and team show up).  When Dani arrives, the War To Come will happen.

The big question:  who will be the other two dragon riders?   I'm guessing Jon Snow and Arya...or Bran "worgs" one of them.


----------



## GHook93

boedicca said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> So it looks like Arya Stark is back and headed for Winterfell
> 
> Love how she killed the Waif
> 
> Time to give Ramsay Bolton the needle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. I was thinking how is Arya going to win this one and then she cuts the candle and uses the blind training to her advantage. Glad to see the Waif go.
> 
> I think by home she meant Westros. I think she goes after Walder Frey and succeeds and I also think she reunite with the Hound, the Brotherhood without Banners and Lady Stoneheart.
> 
> Ramsey's day of reckoning will happen soon. My bet is they do the typical underdog cliche thing. Jon is faced with overwhelming odds. Jon's armystarts to kick some ass in the beginning, but Ramsay and his army get the upper hand. When it seems the Boltons will win, the Knight of Vale show up and turn the tide of the battle. Jon kills Ramsay.
> 
> For Meeren. I think we she that Drogon took out all the slaver ships and the Dorthaki are at the slaver cities slaughtering all the masters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The chase scene reminded me of Terminator 2 with the Waif chasing Arya...the Waif had the same expression on her face
> 
> Arya specifically said she was headed to Winterfell
> 
> So....who kills Ramsay Bolton?
> 
> Arya with her new found powers
> Sansa and her Army (Brienne?)
> Jon Snow
> The Hound just because he is a badass
> Reek finally gets his revenge
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The episode is called battle of the bastards. So i think it will be Jon. I must have missed that she said Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I watched it again last night. She said," I am Arya of Winterfell and I am going home." That could mean home to Westros to start taking out the names on her kill list.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I think we're going to see a coming together of forces to fight the Night King and his minions.
> 
> Arya, Jon, Sansa, Little Finger and the Knights of the Vale, Dani and her Unsullied, Second Sons, Dothraki and Dragons.  First a subset will retake Winterfell (likely before Dani and team show up).  When Dani arrives, the War To Come will happen.
> 
> The big question:  who will be the other two dragon riders?   I'm guessing Jon Snow and Arya...or Bran "worgs" one of them.
Click to expand...


Danny still has to take King's Landing and unit the houses. She and her forces are foreigner. The only ones they seems to resemble are Martels in Doran.


----------



## strollingbones

well that was a full cup of darkness


----------



## GHook93

I liked Danny's scenario better. Battle of the bastards was just so so. Did they really have to kill Wun Wun in the cliche way?


----------



## strollingbones

battle of the bastards was just total chaos....and dark....


----------



## TheOldSchool

Best GOT episode EVER


----------



## CremeBrulee

Hope Littlefinger gets his too.  He started this whole shit storm.  I would like to see the bad man fly...


----------



## TheOldSchool

CremeBrulee said:


> Hope Littlefinger gets his too.  He started this whole shit storm.  I would like to see the bad man fly...


Actually, if Bran had listened to his mother and not climbed the stupid walls then none of this would have ever happened.


----------



## CremeBrulee

TheOldSchool said:


> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Littlefinger gets his too.  He started this whole shit storm.  I would like to see the bad man fly...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if Bran had listened to his mother and not climbed the stupid walls then none of this would have ever happened.
Click to expand...

He already had Jon Arryn poisoned.  I'm sure that devious shit could have found another way get the Lannisters and Starks to attack each other. Bran's fall just quickened the pace a bit.


----------



## TheOldSchool

CremeBrulee said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CremeBrulee said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope Littlefinger gets his too.  He started this whole shit storm.  I would like to see the bad man fly...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, if Bran had listened to his mother and not climbed the stupid walls then none of this would have ever happened.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He already had Jon Arryn poisoned.  I'm sure that devious shit could have found another way get the Lannisters and Starks to attack each other. Bran's fall just quickened the pace a bit.
Click to expand...

The "pace" is irrelevant since the timing is all up to the white walkers.  If Bran hadn't been a little brat, the 7 kingdoms would be way stronger than they are now.


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> Best GOT episode EVER



While liked it. I thought it was a let down.

The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful. 

While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.

Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.


----------



## TheOldSchool

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best GOT episode EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While liked it. I thought it was a let down.
> 
> The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful.
> 
> While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.
> 
> Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.
Click to expand...

As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.

I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best GOT episode EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While liked it. I thought it was a let down.
> 
> The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful.
> 
> While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.
> 
> Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.
> 
> I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!
Click to expand...

Danny has her shit together now. Dragons, Dorthaki, Unsully, Freed Slaves, the sell sword men, Tyrion and Varys as advisors, backing of the God of Light, Yara and Theon and the Ironborn. She just inflicted a major blow against the masters, she eliminated the Sons of Harpy. Who will she ally with? Starks? Martels? Tyrells (who are becoming increasingly desperate)?

I wonder where they go from here.


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best GOT episode EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While liked it. I thought it was a let down.
> 
> The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful.
> 
> While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.
> 
> Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.
> 
> I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Danny has her shit together now. Dragons, Dorthaki, Unsully, Freed Slaves, the sell sword men, Tyrion and Varys as advisors, backing of the God of Light, Yara and Theon and the Ironborn. She just inflicted a major blow against the masters, she eliminated the Sons of Harpy. Who will she ally with? Starks? Martels? Tyrells (who are becoming increasingly desperate)?
> 
> I wonder where they go from here.
Click to expand...



The Starks are now partially led by people who know what is North of the Wall, and wants to come South. To me them allying with Danny makes the most sense, considering the whole "Dragons and Fire" thing. 

Her willingness to leave the Ironborn alone is telling (as long as they stop the whole "we Pillage for the Lulz" thing). I can see the Starks getting the same treatment (i.e. we give you the North, just swear some basic fealty to Danny).


----------



## martybegan

TheOldSchool said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best GOT episode EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While liked it. I thought it was a let down.
> 
> The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful.
> 
> While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.
> 
> Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.
> 
> I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!
Click to expand...


Agree on Wun Wun, a lot of deaths have been meaningless ones in GoT, going out for a purpose seems to be reserved for only the select few.


----------



## TheOldSchool

martybegan said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best GOT episode EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While liked it. I thought it was a let down.
> 
> The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful.
> 
> While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.
> 
> Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.
> 
> I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree on Wun Wun, a lot of deaths have been meaningless ones in GoT, going out for a purpose seems to be reserved for only the select few.
Click to expand...

How about Rickon's completely pointless existence and death?  Talk about meaningless...


----------



## martybegan

martybegan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction:
> (1) Arya kills the Waif and makes it to Westros. Her first victim is Walder Frey.
> (2) The Blackfish out-maneuvers and beats the Lanisters.
> (3) The Mountain kills the High Sparrow
> (4) Littlefinger gets the Knights of Vale to march on Wintetfell. Jon, Knights of Vale and the Wildlings take Winterfell. Ramsay is captured and executed.
> (5) Sansa uses the defeat to punish the umber and Carstark. Sansa rules over Winterfell and Jon goes back to Castle Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far
> 
> 1) Partial credit
> 2) Nope
> 3) Still not clear yet
> 4) Hopefully find out next episode
> 5) Probably next episode.
Click to expand...


Updated.

1. Still partial credit
2. Still nope
3. Not clear yet
4. Yep
5. Still remains to be seen.


----------



## PredFan

I had surgery last Wednesday on my back. I will be out of work at least until July 5th. I'm binge watching GOT from the beginning. 
I just watched the 2nd season episode where someone stole to dragons.


----------



## martybegan

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best GOT episode EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While liked it. I thought it was a let down.
> 
> The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful.
> 
> While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.
> 
> Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.
> 
> I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree on Wun Wun, a lot of deaths have been meaningless ones in GoT, going out for a purpose seems to be reserved for only the select few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Rickon's completely pointless existence and death?  Talk about meaningless...
Click to expand...


Pretty Much, although with all the other Starks having major roles (even in or after death) there had to be one throw away Stark. 

For the Lannisters it was Marcella, For the Martells, the cripple guy, For the Tullys, the blackfish.


----------



## Camp

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best GOT episode EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While liked it. I thought it was a let down.
> 
> The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful.
> 
> While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.
> 
> Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.
> 
> I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree on Wun Wun, a lot of deaths have been meaningless ones in GoT, going out for a purpose seems to be reserved for only the select few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Rickon's completely pointless existence and death?  Talk about meaningless...
Click to expand...

Was Rickon the legitimate Heir to the Stark House? With him gone, where does that put Sansa? The trend of leadership seems to be going towards females.


----------



## martybegan

Camp said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best GOT episode EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While liked it. I thought it was a let down.
> 
> The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful.
> 
> While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.
> 
> Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.
> 
> I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree on Wun Wun, a lot of deaths have been meaningless ones in GoT, going out for a purpose seems to be reserved for only the select few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Rickon's completely pointless existence and death?  Talk about meaningless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Was Rickon the legitimate Heir to the Stark House? With him gone, where does that put Sansa? The trend of leadership seems to be going towards females.
Click to expand...


If people are right about John Snow not being a Stark in the Male line, then Sansa has the best claim after Bran. 

and I don't think Bran would want the job. 

And yes, for some houses it seems Women are leading the way.


----------



## AceRothstein

Jon beating Ramsay's face in made me hard.


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction:
> (1) Arya kills the Waif and makes it to Westros. Her first victim is Walder Frey.
> (2) The Blackfish out-maneuvers and beats the Lanisters.
> (3) The Mountain kills the High Sparrow
> (4) Littlefinger gets the Knights of Vale to march on Wintetfell. Jon, Knights of Vale and the Wildlings take Winterfell. Ramsay is captured and executed.
> (5) Sansa uses the defeat to punish the umber and Carstark. Sansa rules over Winterfell and Jon goes back to Castle Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far
> 
> 1) Partial credit
> 2) Nope
> 3) Still not clear yet
> 4) Hopefully find out next episode
> 5) Probably next episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Updated.
> 
> 1. Still partial credit
> 2. Still nope
> 3. Not clear yet
> 4. Yep
> 5. Still remains to be seen.
Click to expand...

I was well off the Blackfish, but I am doing pretty good thus. The Umbers are toast now that Rickon got killed. Carstarks are who kept the Boltons I power. Expect some severe retribution now that they lost.


----------



## GHook93

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best GOT episode EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While liked it. I thought it was a let down.
> 
> The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful.
> 
> While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.
> 
> Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.
> 
> I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree on Wun Wun, a lot of deaths have been meaningless ones in GoT, going out for a purpose seems to be reserved for only the select few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Rickon's completely pointless existence and death?  Talk about meaningless...
Click to expand...

Yep he was barely seen and then when he makes his reappearance he says nothing for the 30 secs he was on screen. Then Ramsay parades him out and he still has no lines and then he is shot with an arrow. 

Hint: If someone is trying to shoot you in an open field, never run straight. Zigzag a little.


----------



## GHook93

5 best living characters:
(1) Tyrion (he is still the master of words)
(2) Jon Snow (the ass kicking he did in the battle solidified this)
(3) Tormud Gianstbane (awesome character I like how Jon and his bromance emerged)
(4) The Hound (tough as nails, but has a moral compass)
(5) Bron (he is a great character who has gotten a lot of sceen time lately. I hope that changes)

Honorable mentions: Arya, Danny, Davos and Sansa.


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction:
> (1) Arya kills the Waif and makes it to Westros. Her first victim is Walder Frey.
> (2) The Blackfish out-maneuvers and beats the Lanisters.
> (3) The Mountain kills the High Sparrow
> (4) Littlefinger gets the Knights of Vale to march on Wintetfell. Jon, Knights of Vale and the Wildlings take Winterfell. Ramsay is captured and executed.
> (5) Sansa uses the defeat to punish the umber and Carstark. Sansa rules over Winterfell and Jon goes back to Castle Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far
> 
> 1) Partial credit
> 2) Nope
> 3) Still not clear yet
> 4) Hopefully find out next episode
> 5) Probably next episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Updated.
> 
> 1. Still partial credit
> 2. Still nope
> 3. Not clear yet
> 4. Yep
> 5. Still remains to be seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was well off the Blackfish, but I am doing pretty good thus. The Umbers are toast now that Rickon got killed. Carstarks are who kept the Boltons I power. Expect some severe retribution now that they lost.
Click to expand...



You still may be right on the blackfish. Some of the Tully men didn't seem to pleased about giving up. Maybe they let him go.


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> 5 best living characters:
> (1) Tyrion (he is still the master of words)
> (2) Jon Snow (the ass kicking he did in the battle solidified this)
> (3) Tormud Gianstbane (awesome character I like how Jon and his bromance emerged)
> (4) The Hound (tough as nails, but has a moral compass)
> (5) Bron (he is a great character who has gotten a lot of sceen time lately. I hope that changes)
> 
> Honorable mentions: Arya, Danny, Davos and Sansa.



My one quibble with Jon is he ignored Sansa's advice, to not let Ramsay get into his head. He was actually losing until the Vale Knights showed up.

Still, you can also blame Sansa for that one, keeping it quiet.

Still, his combat skills are without question. He just has to get better at larger scale tactics.  

And props to the Bear Island kid for being at the battle.


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> Best GOT episode EVER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> While liked it. I thought it was a let down.
> 
> The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful.
> 
> While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.
> 
> Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.
> 
> I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree on Wun Wun, a lot of deaths have been meaningless ones in GoT, going out for a purpose seems to be reserved for only the select few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Rickon's completely pointless existence and death?  Talk about meaningless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep he was barely seen and then when he makes his reappearance he says nothing for the 30 secs he was on screen. Then Ramsay parades him out and he still has no lines and then he is shot with an arrow.
> 
> Hint: If someone is trying to shoot you in an open field, never run straight. Zigzag a little.
Click to expand...


From what I recall in the books, Rikon wasn't quite right in the head. It showed in his Dire Wolf.


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 best living characters:
> (1) Tyrion (he is still the master of words)
> (2) Jon Snow (the ass kicking he did in the battle solidified this)
> (3) Tormud Gianstbane (awesome character I like how Jon and his bromance emerged)
> (4) The Hound (tough as nails, but has a moral compass)
> (5) Bron (he is a great character who has gotten a lot of sceen time lately. I hope that changes)
> 
> Honorable mentions: Arya, Danny, Davos and Sansa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My one quibble with Jon is he ignored Sansa's advice, to not let Ramsay get into his head. He was actually losing until the Vale Knights showed up.
> 
> Still, you can also blame Sansa for that one, keeping it quiet.
> 
> Still, his combat skills are without question. He just has to get better at larger scale tactics.
> 
> And props to the Bear Island kid for being at the battle.
Click to expand...

In Jon's defense he saw his baby brother, who no doubt he solely misses being shot at by Ramsay.


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 5 best living characters:
> (1) Tyrion (he is still the master of words)
> (2) Jon Snow (the ass kicking he did in the battle solidified this)
> (3) Tormud Gianstbane (awesome character I like how Jon and his bromance emerged)
> (4) The Hound (tough as nails, but has a moral compass)
> (5) Bron (he is a great character who has gotten a lot of sceen time lately. I hope that changes)
> 
> Honorable mentions: Arya, Danny, Davos and Sansa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My one quibble with Jon is he ignored Sansa's advice, to not let Ramsay get into his head. He was actually losing until the Vale Knights showed up.
> 
> Still, you can also blame Sansa for that one, keeping it quiet.
> 
> Still, his combat skills are without question. He just has to get better at larger scale tactics.
> 
> And props to the Bear Island kid for being at the battle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> In Jon's defense he saw his baby brother, who no doubt he solely misses being shot at by Ramsay.
Click to expand...


I agree totally, but they needed some (obviously coming) Deus Ex Machina to get their collective cookies out of a Cannes like envelopment. 

Davos running in with the archers was what Ramsay was hopping for.


----------



## TheOldSchool

martybegan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> While liked it. I thought it was a let down.
> 
> The Danny and Tyrion scenes were awesome. I like seeing the full night of the dragons. They should have killed all the slavers. It was awesome watching the Dorthaki take out the Sons of Harpy. The scene between Danny, Tyrion, Theon and Yara were masterful.
> 
> While I like the battle of the bastards (BOB), I thought it lacked something. I was sad to see Wun Wun go. He was one of my favs.
> 
> Glad to see the Starks retake Winterfell.
> 
> 
> 
> As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.
> 
> I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Agree on Wun Wun, a lot of deaths have been meaningless ones in GoT, going out for a purpose seems to be reserved for only the select few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Rickon's completely pointless existence and death?  Talk about meaningless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep he was barely seen and then when he makes his reappearance he says nothing for the 30 secs he was on screen. Then Ramsay parades him out and he still has no lines and then he is shot with an arrow.
> 
> Hint: If someone is trying to shoot you in an open field, never run straight. Zigzag a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I recall in the books, Rikon wasn't quite right in the head. It showed in his Dire Wolf.
Click to expand...

Rickon was like 3 years old in the books


----------



## martybegan

TheOldSchool said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> As far as deaths go in GOT, Wun Wun had a good one.  He was the last giant, and he won the siege of Winterfell for the wildlings and the Starks.  He broke through that door when Winterfell could have lasted years in a siege.
> 
> I wish the whole episode had just been the dragons destroying things.  Hell... how awesome would it have been if for some reason the dragons had shown up in the north and destroyed the Bolton army?  Who cares why?  Let's see some more dragons!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agree on Wun Wun, a lot of deaths have been meaningless ones in GoT, going out for a purpose seems to be reserved for only the select few.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about Rickon's completely pointless existence and death?  Talk about meaningless...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep he was barely seen and then when he makes his reappearance he says nothing for the 30 secs he was on screen. Then Ramsay parades him out and he still has no lines and then he is shot with an arrow.
> 
> Hint: If someone is trying to shoot you in an open field, never run straight. Zigzag a little.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> From what I recall in the books, Rikon wasn't quite right in the head. It showed in his Dire Wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Rickon was like 3 years old in the books
Click to expand...


In the beginning, but towards the end when he was wandering with the Wildling Girl he got older.


----------



## MikeK

Ramsay got off much too easy.  

He was dead and oblivious in a matter of hours.  I was hoping they would keep him alive and in good condition for at least two weeks while taking him apart day by day, finger by finger, toe by toe, tooth by tooth, and end up with a white hot poker in his rectum.  Then feed what's left and still conscious to the hounds.  

You know -- justice.


----------



## rightwinger

MikeK said:


> Ramsay got off much too easy.
> 
> He was dead and oblivious in a matter of hours.  I was hoping they would keep him alive and in good condition for at least two weeks while taking him apart day by day, finger by finger, toe by toe, tooth by tooth, and end up with a white hot poker in his rectum.  Then feed what's left and still conscious to the hounds.
> 
> You know -- justice.



Seems there may be an offspring in the works....Demon seed


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ramsay got off much too easy.
> 
> He was dead and oblivious in a matter of hours.  I was hoping they would keep him alive and in good condition for at least two weeks while taking him apart day by day, finger by finger, toe by toe, tooth by tooth, and end up with a white hot poker in his rectum.  Then feed what's left and still conscious to the hounds.
> 
> You know -- justice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems there may be an offspring in the works....Demon seed
Click to expand...


I also got that feeling from his comment "I am part of you now."


----------



## PredFan

Last Wednesday, I had back surgery since I came home, I've been binge watching GOT.

I have discovered the reason for its popularity.

It is a daytime drauma, a "Soap Opera" if you are old enough to know that title. It is set in Midevil Times, so it has action, and violence, along with the drama.

Make no mistake, I love it. I am almost finished with season 4.


----------



## boedicca

2 hours and 34 minutes until the Season Finale!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boedicca

Totally AWESOME.  Totally.


----------



## martybegan

boedicca said:


> Totally AWESOME.  Totally.



I knew they were gonna blow some shit up, I just didn't think the people blown up were all going to be in there.


----------



## boedicca

martybegan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally AWESOME.  Totally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew they were gonna blow some shit up, I just didn't think the people blown up were all going to be in there.
Click to expand...



No spoilers as people who only have West Coast HBO haven't seen it yet.  But Shit YEAH!   

Season 7 is shaping up to be a big Cat Fight.


----------



## rightwinger

Great final episode

Cersei, Dani and John Snow fight till the end

(Sansa seems pissed)


----------



## GHook93

martybegan said:


> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GHook93 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prediction:
> (1) Arya kills the Waif and makes it to Westros. Her first victim is Walder Frey.
> (2) The Blackfish out-maneuvers and beats the Lanisters.
> (3) The Mountain kills the High Sparrow
> (4) Littlefinger gets the Knights of Vale to march on Wintetfell. Jon, Knights of Vale and the Wildlings take Winterfell. Ramsay is captured and executed.
> (5) Sansa uses the defeat to punish the umber and Carstark. Sansa rules over Winterfell and Jon goes back to Castle Black
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So far
> 
> 1) Partial credit
> 2) Nope
> 3) Still not clear yet
> 4) Hopefully find out next episode
> 5) Probably next episode.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Updated.
> 
> 1. Still partial credit
> 2. Still nope
> 3. Not clear yet
> 4. Yep
> 5. Still remains to be seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was well off the Blackfish, but I am doing pretty good thus. The Umbers are toast now that Rickon got killed. Carstarks are who kept the Boltons I power. Expect some severe retribution now that they lost.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You still may be right on the blackfish. Some of the Tully men didn't seem to pleased about giving up. Maybe they let him go.
Click to expand...


Nailed the Arya prediction. Walder Frey and the Freys go down!


----------



## martybegan

boedicca said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally AWESOME.  Totally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I knew they were gonna blow some shit up, I just didn't think the people blown up were all going to be in there.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> No spoilers as people who only have West Coast HBO haven't seen it yet.  But Shit YEAH!
> 
> Season 7 is shaping up to be a big Cat Fight.
Click to expand...


I think I was vague enough, lol. But thanks for the warning, forgot the coast thing.


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> Totally AWESOME.  Totally.


Wasn't it?   Blew me away about four times......


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> Great final episode
> 
> Cersei, Dani and John Snow fight till the end
> 
> (Sansa seems pissed)



Usually the season finale is a little dull. This one was awesome. I don't see Cersi's end game. She has enemies in the North in the Stark and Knights of the Vale, she has enemies in the South in Martels and now she made the largest house in Westros her enemy. What army will back her? Darynery is going to walk right in and take over pretty damn easily.

I loved house the girl head of House Mormont's speech. Truly awesome.


----------



## martybegan

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great final episode
> 
> Cersei, Dani and John Snow fight till the end
> 
> (Sansa seems pissed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the season finale is a little dull. This one was awesome. I don't see Cersi's end game. She has enemies in the North in the Stark and Knights of the Vale, she has enemies in the South in Martels and now she made the largest house in Westros her enemy. What army will back her? Darynery is going to walk right in and take over pretty damn easily.
> 
> I loved house the girl head of House Mormont's speech. Truly awesome.
Click to expand...


Cersei is played as a reactionary person, always trying to fix her own messes, which usually end up with a bigger mess. She "won" this round, but as we have seen in the past, every time she tries to win, something else pops up.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally AWESOME.  Totally.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it?   Blew me away about four times......
Click to expand...



Indeed.   And getting the confirmation that Jon Snow is the son of Rhaegar and Lyanna was quite good.

Cersei is turning into The Mad Queen - is Jamie going to become the Queen Slayer to keep her from burning all of King's Landing?


----------



## martybegan

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally AWESOME.  Totally.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it?   Blew me away about four times......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   And getting the confirmation that Jon Snow is the son of Rhaegar and Leanna was quite good.
> 
> Cersei is turning into The Mad Queen - is Jamie going to become the Queen Slayer to keep her from burning all of King's Landing?
Click to expand...


I don't think she has any enemies left to burn. all the people who hate her are on the outside, looking in.


----------



## bodecea

GHook93 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Great final episode
> 
> Cersei, Dani and John Snow fight till the end
> 
> (Sansa seems pissed)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Usually the season finale is a little dull. This one was awesome. I don't see Cersi's end game. She has enemies in the North in the Stark and Knights of the Vale, she has enemies in the South in Martels and now she made the largest house in Westros her enemy. What army will back her? Darynery is going to walk right in and take over pretty damn easily.
> 
> I loved house the girl head of House Mormont's speech. Truly awesome.
Click to expand...

Yes...was glad she survived the Battle of the Bastards....and she's quite the leader (sad to say, she's probably gonna die next year)


----------



## boedicca

martybegan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally AWESOME.  Totally.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it?   Blew me away about four times......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   And getting the confirmation that Jon Snow is the son of Rhaegar and Leanna was quite good.
> 
> Cersei is turning into The Mad Queen - is Jamie going to become the Queen Slayer to keep her from burning all of King's Landing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she has any enemies left to burn. all the people who hate her are on the outside, looking in.
Click to expand...


She has plenty of enemies "outside".   Dorne, the Vale, and the entire Tyrell army wasn't in the Sept, for starters.


----------



## bodecea

boedicca said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally AWESOME.  Totally.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it?   Blew me away about four times......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   And getting the confirmation that Jon Snow is the son of Rhaegar and Lyanna was quite good.
> 
> Cersei is turning into The Mad Queen - is Jamie going to become the Queen Slayer to keep her from burning all of King's Landing?
Click to expand...

How much of that green stuff is left now?


----------



## bodecea

Stand by for Little Finger to be a nasty villain we want to kill.


----------



## martybegan

boedicca said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally AWESOME.  Totally.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it?   Blew me away about four times......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   And getting the confirmation that Jon Snow is the son of Rhaegar and Leanna was quite good.
> 
> Cersei is turning into The Mad Queen - is Jamie going to become the Queen Slayer to keep her from burning all of King's Landing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she has any enemies left to burn. all the people who hate her are on the outside, looking in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has plenty of enemies "outside".   Dorne, the Vale, and the entire Tyrell army wasn't in the Sept, for starters.
Click to expand...


Yep, but again, they are outside, and she now has control of the entire armed force of Kings Landing, AND the Lannister army. 

And I have a sinking feeling there is more wildfire hidden around.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally AWESOME.  Totally.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it?   Blew me away about four times......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   And getting the confirmation that Jon Snow is the son of Rhaegar and Lyanna was quite good.
> 
> Cersei is turning into The Mad Queen - is Jamie going to become the Queen Slayer to keep her from burning all of King's Landing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How much of that green stuff is left now?
Click to expand...



The Mad King had the entire city rigged to burn up.  The tell was when Qyburn responded to Cersie "on much more" or something like that when confirming the rumor they had heard about.  The small army of whisperers has probably ferreted them out.


----------



## boedicca

martybegan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally AWESOME.  Totally.
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it?   Blew me away about four times......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   And getting the confirmation that Jon Snow is the son of Rhaegar and Leanna was quite good.
> 
> Cersei is turning into The Mad Queen - is Jamie going to become the Queen Slayer to keep her from burning all of King's Landing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she has any enemies left to burn. all the people who hate her are on the outside, looking in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has plenty of enemies "outside".   Dorne, the Vale, and the entire Tyrell army wasn't in the Sept, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, but again, they are outside, and she now has control of the entire armed force of Kings Landing, AND the Lannister army.
> 
> And I have a sinking feeling there is more wildfire hidden around.
Click to expand...



Oh there is!  The city is has stashes hidden underneath it all over the place.


----------



## boedicca

bodecea said:


> Stand by for Little Finger to be a nasty villain we want to kill.



Yep.  He was always a creep, but when he gave Roz to Goffrey to kill, that sealed the deal.  He deserves a poetic karmic death like Ramsay's.


----------



## rightwinger

boedicca said:


> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wasn't it?   Blew me away about four times......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   And getting the confirmation that Jon Snow is the son of Rhaegar and Leanna was quite good.
> 
> Cersei is turning into The Mad Queen - is Jamie going to become the Queen Slayer to keep her from burning all of King's Landing?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't think she has any enemies left to burn. all the people who hate her are on the outside, looking in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has plenty of enemies "outside".   Dorne, the Vale, and the entire Tyrell army wasn't in the Sept, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, but again, they are outside, and she now has control of the entire armed force of Kings Landing, AND the Lannister army.
> 
> And I have a sinking feeling there is more wildfire hidden around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there is!  The city is has stashes hidden underneath it all over the place.
Click to expand...


I think that is where Tyrion comes in. He knows the city is rigged to explode. He has even used it

He will know how to defeat it


----------



## boedicca

rightwinger said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> martybegan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.   And getting the confirmation that Jon Snow is the son of Rhaegar and Leanna was quite good.
> 
> Cersei is turning into The Mad Queen - is Jamie going to become the Queen Slayer to keep her from burning all of King's Landing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think she has any enemies left to burn. all the people who hate her are on the outside, looking in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She has plenty of enemies "outside".   Dorne, the Vale, and the entire Tyrell army wasn't in the Sept, for starters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yep, but again, they are outside, and she now has control of the entire armed force of Kings Landing, AND the Lannister army.
> 
> And I have a sinking feeling there is more wildfire hidden around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oh there is!  The city is has stashes hidden underneath it all over the place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think that is where Tyrion comes in. He knows the city is rigged to explode. He has even used it
> 
> He will know how to defeat it
Click to expand...




My prediction:  Jamie kills Cersei to keep her from setting the city on fire when it is under siege by the alliance.


----------



## dani67




----------



## rightwinger

Looks like there will be only two more seasons with season 7 delayed until  the summer of 2017

'Game of Thrones': HBO confirms season 8 will be last


----------



## rightwinger

Word is they are open to a spin off after GOT concludes

Any ideas on which character?


----------



## GHook93

rightwinger said:


> Word is they are open to a spin off after GOT concludes
> 
> Any ideas on which character?



My guess would be Robert and Ned's rebellion.


----------



## rightwinger

My prediction for how GOT will end

The entire show is built on who will ultimately rule from the Iron Throne. Right now, Cersei holds it with Jon Snow and Dani and her dragons trying to take it. Other candidates are Tyrion and maybe Littlefinger

But the person who will be holding the throne in the end will be...........Sam

There is a scene from last season where Sam enters the Library at the Citadel and it is like Raiders in the Lost Arc with books as far as the eye can see. All the accumulated knowledge of mankind

While all the others are involved in a power struggle, Sam will be studying. During the power struggle, the White Walkers will come down from the north and be unstoppable. 

Sam will find the book from a thousand years ago on how they defeated the White Walkers. Being he is Sam, nobody will listen to him but Jon Snow. With Snows army of Wildings, they will take on the White Walkers. Jon will be killed by the King of the White Walkers and it will be Sam who kills him with the sword he stole from his father

Being the man who saved the Seven Kingdoms and the smartest man in the realm...Sam will take the throne


----------



## Alexandra

I'm still making up my mind about what may or may not happen in the next season, but I do know one thing: if there isn't a sequence involving dragons flying around beneath the moon door at the supposedly invulnerable Eyrie, oh, what a waste!


----------

